# My peer pressure log



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Guess I’ll do it since the cool kids are. 
I’m in a pretty steep deficit so my goal is to maintain as much strength as possible at this point. 
Training currently 4 days a week.
All reps are performed with a true 5,2,2,2 second cadence except for my blasphemy of a delts/arms pump oriented day. It’s honestly just a fun day for me that won’t eat into recovery.
Push, day off, pull, day off, delts/arms, legs, day off


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Today was delt/arms
Rest was only long enough to catch my breath or until the pain subsided.
Was busy so diet was off
Intra workout 20oz Gatorade 2scoops Humapro 
Post 6 haribo frogs 16oz eggwhites blueberry bagel and 1tbsp grape jelly.

 Ss Over and backs 15,15,12,8
      Cable reverse flies 1x15,2x12,1x12,11
Body masters Lateral do sets of 15 until you fail to get 15 80x14
Tri pd 
Tri pd work up to hard 12, 60x12,80x12,90x12,100x12 
SA cable curl 4x12,12,12,
Flex tri pd 50x10,10,10
Lying cable hammer curls 30x10,20x10,12
Tri cross body x50
Ez bar cable curl x24
Calf press 10sec rest 11x20,8,6+triple drop


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2022)

Sounds good! 

What is your age, height, weight? Pics or est bf%?

Are you competing or anything?


----------



## Yano (Jul 19, 2022)

Ya missed something ...    




In all seriousness , Ive been lookin forward to you starting a log and getting a look at your process and how you go about working your routines for a while. thanks for this man , even though your gonna get way more trolls in here that just lil ole me hahahaah


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

Welp here I am. Here for you. To support and love


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> What is your age, height, weight? Pics or est bf%?
> 
> Are you competing or anything?


Age 37
5’8
235 as of this morning
Est bf: idk I’m lean but will just keep going until my fattest body part is shredded so my glutes and lower back. 
Not competing as I don’t really have a desire to at the moment. 
I do have a few coaches I’m thinking about but I’ll wait until my busy season is over to pull the trigger


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 19, 2022)

I’m in. 
*takes a sip of his pineapple Humapro 
I want  to learn how to be sexy too


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

One thing I want to mention about the over and backs you use a thick band or a broom handle and every set you try and move your hands closer together.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 19, 2022)

Following


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

OP is a bully and an asshole.
Subbed.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> OP is a bully and an asshole.
> Subbed.


Depending on who you ask I’m one of the nicest people here


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 19, 2022)

Nice to see a big dude only training PPL once a week. How is your diet structured and about how many calories are you eating to be in a steep deficit?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> Nice to see a big dude only training PPL once a week. How is your diet structured and about how many calories are you eating to be in a steep deficit?


I’m at 2500 on pull and legs day, 2000 the rest.
I’ll have one day where I eat whatever I want. 
Diet is low fat, moderate carb and protein.
I keep most of my calories around my workout.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Guess I’ll do it since the cool kids are.
> I’m in a pretty steep deficit so my goal is to maintain as much strength as possible at this point.
> Training currently 4 days a week.
> All reps are performed with a true 5,2,2,2 second cadence except for my blasphemy of a delts/arms pump oriented day. It’s honestly just a fun day for me that won’t eat into recovery.
> Push, day off, pull, day off, delts/arms, legs, day off



I see additional trolling potential popping up everywhere these days.

abut in all seriousness, subbed interested to learm about Bodybuilding


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Depending on who you ask I’m one of the nicest people here


I know bro. I'm just running out of material. Ima need to come up with better stuff.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Depending on who you ask I’m one of the nicest people here



I feel the answer has a strong dependance on how that person feels about learning.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

@Oakley6575 here’s my macros for today this is what it will be by my last meal. 
Ideally I’d like someone’s protein to be higher but if my carbs are any lower I’ll go hypo.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I feel the answer has a strong dependance on how that person feels about learning.


You are 1000% correct sir


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I feel the answer has a strong dependance on how that person feels about learning.


That and also not constantly expecting an atta boy or a pat on the back just cuz they can fucking breathe.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m at 2500 on pull and legs day, 2000 the rest.
> I’ll have one day where I eat whatever I want.
> Diet is low fat, moderate carb and protein.
> I keep most of my calories around my workout.



Back on topic though lol

What is your maintenance calorie count?

Im guessing 2k - 2.5k is a steep fucking deficit


lifter6973 said:


> That and also not constantly expecting an atta boy or a pat on the back just cuz they can fucking breathe.



lmfao


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @Oakley6575 here’s my macros for today this is what it will be by my last meal.
> Ideally I’d like someone’s protein to be higher but if my carbs are any lower I’ll go hypo.


The fuck kind of meat do you eat? 250g Protein and 13g of fat?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Back on topic though lol
> 
> What is your maintenance calorie count?
> 
> ...


It’s a huge deficit. My maintenance was around 4500.
It would be different now but that was it when it first started


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> The fuck kind of meat do you eat? 250g Protein and 13g of fat?


Isolate and hydrolyzed protein and eggwhites mainly. I’ll have some chicken breast as well for a meal sometimes


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s a huge deficit. My maintenance was around 4500.
> It would be different now but that was it when it first started



Holy
Fucking
Shit


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Holy
> Fucking
> Shit


I’m a little hungry 😂


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> OP is a bully and an asshole.
> Subbed.


Gay


----------



## Joliver (Jul 19, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> What is your age, height, weight? Pics or est bf%?
> 
> Are you competing or anything?



@RiR0  don't post pics....these animals will turn you into Gallagher or some shit with dicks all over you. 

Excellent intensity. Nice work. 

I'll say I'm "subbed" but what I mean is I'll surreptitiously lurk and backhandedly compliment. Start rumors about your roid use...etc. Basic frienemy stuff.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Guess I’ll do it since the cool kids are.
> I’m in a pretty steep deficit so my goal is to maintain as much strength as possible at this point.
> Training currently 4 days a week.
> All reps are performed with a true 5,2,2,2 second cadence except for my blasphemy of a delts/arms pump oriented day. It’s honestly just a fun day for me that won’t eat into recovery.
> Push, day off, pull, day off, delts/arms, legs, day off


Are we playing a pretend game here or is this for real.??


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Are we playing a pretend game here or is this for real.??


This is very real


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 19, 2022)

*OMFNG!!!
It’s about to get live in this mutherfucker..

Let me
Know if you need any advice.. I have a good guy i could connect you with.😂😂😂😂😂🤙*


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> *OMFNG!!!
> It’s about to get live in this mutherfucker..
> 
> Let me
> Know if you need any advice.. I have a good guy i could connect you with.😂😂😂😂😂🤙*


Nah, he’s a pretentious dick and drug user


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Depending on who you ask I’m one of the nicest people here


Hmmm…


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ya missed something ...
> 
> View attachment 24870
> 
> ...


Her form is terrible


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s a huge deficit. My maintenance was around 4500.
> It would be different now but that was it when it first started


Fkin @CJ assed mfkin maintenance


----------



## CJ (Jul 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @Oakley6575 here’s my macros for today this is what it will be by my last meal.
> Ideally I’d like someone’s protein to be higher but if my carbs are any lower I’ll go hypo.


13 g of Fats.... Gawwwwd'dammit that's crazy!!!!


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> 13 g of Fats.... Gawwwwd'dammit that's crazy!!!!


I don’t recommend people do what i do.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t recommend people do what i do.



Not a problem
I fucking wouldn't


----------



## CJ (Jul 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t recommend people do what i do.


I looked back, I hit 18,21,22 grams for my 3 lowest days, but I do not have what it takes to do that every day. 

I tip my hat to you sir.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> I looked back, I hit 18,21,22 grams for my 3 lowest days, but I do not have what it takes to do that every day.
> 
> I tip my hat to you sir.


It’s 4 days. 2 days they go up to 30 and one day I don’t even track anything I just pound down everything I want


----------



## presser (Jul 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Today was delt/arms
> Rest was only long enough to catch my breath or until the pain subsided.
> Was busy so diet was off
> Intra workout 20oz Gatorade 2scoops Humapro
> ...


ah do i see jelly?? hahahah


----------



## Dex (Jul 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> 13 g of Fats.... Gawwwwd'dammit that's crazy!!!!


I know. I would have to throw away my olive oil and all of my nuts to get it that low.


----------



## presser (Jul 20, 2022)

yo yo yo im subed like a ho


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2022)

My fat ass eats y’all’s 2 week fat intake in a day lol


----------



## Trinity88 (Jul 20, 2022)

Are you noticing negative impacts from having your fat consumption so low? I have read about fat as it relates to hormones. I know for most cruising that wouldn't matter as far as test and e2 but didn't know if there are other noticeable negative impacts?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

Trinity88 said:


> Are you noticing negative impacts from having your fat consumption so low? I have read about fat as it relates to hormones. I know for most cruising that wouldn't matter as far as test and e2 but didn't know if there are other noticeable negative impacts?


No. I’m on drugs and it’s only 4 days a week. I notice brain fog and lower sex drive and fatigue but that’s from the low calories.


----------



## Yano (Jul 20, 2022)

I hear ya man my macros right now are 250 200 22 .... I am Sinistar and I hunger ... 👹


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> I hear ya man my macros right now are 250 200 22 .... I am Sinistar and I hunger ... 👹


Team starvation 😂


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Gay


You're dead Karen.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jul 20, 2022)

Guess I'll be following along with ya you meanie!


----------



## Stickler (Jul 21, 2022)

I'm in brother.. the log section is getting good!


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> @RiR0  don't post pics....these animals will turn you into Gallagher or some shit with dicks all over you.


I have Photoshop always at the ready. Since @RiR0 is already a giant dick I won’t have to add any appendages.  Plus his nipples are probably anatomically correct unlike some other people around here.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 21, 2022)

Check:


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 21, 2022)

There is a lot of misconceptions about macros, but for sure. There is no 1 size fits all.
The only way you'll know if a diet works for yiu is by multiple trials that are consistent.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 22, 2022)

Back in the gym today. I’ve been having bad issues with my stomach and feeling sick
Still not 100% and was feeling weak and run down and haven’t been able to get much food in. 

Legs
Adductor 3rp 12px11,3,2 30second statichold 
Seated calves 90x15,8,6.5
Hamtractor 10-12,MR/250x11,200x6x4
Strive leg ext mechanical sets 70x23,16,15
Star trac Hack squat6px8,4ppsx11
Nautilus single leg press 100x10,80x11+2fr
Reverse hypers skipped these my back is aggravated 

Was shot after my first set of hack squats but i figured I’d push through it.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 22, 2022)

Diet today 
2scoops Humapro/32 oz simply blueberry Lemonade 

2scoops Humapro/2scoops vitagro

2scoops Humapro/medium banana/ 20oz Gatorade 

Tried some hydrolyzed whey and it made it sick 

Ordered some peptopro to see how I handle that


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hamtractor 10-12,MR/250x11,200x6x4


Sometimes I hit the hamtractor just so that i can say the word "hamtractor" to myself and giggle.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Sometimes I hit the hamtractor just so that i can say the word "hamtractor" to myself and giggle.


There is not a better piece of equipment for hamstrings imho


----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2022)

I like that you start with adductor work. It’s important that you stay super tight for ole big dad.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Diet today
> 2scoops Humapro/32 oz simply blueberry Lemonade
> 
> 2scoops Humapro/2scoops vitagro
> ...


Bruh! Have you tried hydrolyzed whey on 1.5 grams of test? It makes it go down smootherer.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There is not a better piece of equipment for hamstrings imho


Definitely the most fun to pronounce.

I'm still a big proponent of GHRs and SLDL, but neither of those are fun to say


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Definitely the most fun to pronounce.
> 
> I'm still a big proponent of GHRs and SLDL, but neither of those are fun to say


I was planning on doing ghrs after the reverse hypers but I just literally had nothing left.
I’ll probably put some hamstring and lower back work on my pullday


----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Definitely the most fun to pronounce.
> 
> I'm still a big proponent of GHRs and SLDL, but neither of those are fun to say


Start calling SLDL, stiffies


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I was planning on doing ghrs after the reverse hypers but I just literally had nothing left.
> I’ll probably put some hamstring and lower back work on my pullday


Yeah, GHRs are hard as hell if you've got a significant amount of upper body mass. I could never do 'em after deadlifting so I'd throw 'em in on a bench day or something instead.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2022)

PZT said:


> Start calling SLDL, stiffies


Brilliant


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 22, 2022)

I like casien.. all others tear my stomach up… I know it’s slow but it just sits better with me. 
Been on it since you set my diet..
It has done right by me..
1.5 grams of test…. I would have to take . 5 mg of adex eod to combat
My gyno…
Hmmm winter is coming.
I can wear a really big sweatshirts to cover my bitch tits..

Feel better Bruh!!🙏


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I like casien.. all others tear my stomach up… I know it’s slow but it just sits better with me.
> Been on it since you set my diet..
> It has done right by me..
> 1.5 grams of test…. I would have to take . 5 mg of adex eod to combat
> ...


Thank you buddy. 

As of right now I can’t have any food that sits on my stomach or is slow to digest.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 23, 2022)

Still feeling run down and weak. 
I was supposed to take the day and should have as I’m wrecked after leg day but I was antsy and ocd because push should’ve been yesterday. 


Push
Hoist fly 220x18,15,10+triple drop really focus the stretch 5 seconds each rep 
Db inc 140x8,120x10,5,2+30second static hold 
Hoist chest press 13x15,12+3forced reps+ drop set 
Single arm Cable shoulder press MR 70x5x4,1x6
Cable fly 1x20,1x5s in the hole,1x reverse 21s
Seated db Lateral raises 35x15,12+swings 
Tricep pushdowns 120x12,5

Diet is getting a little more situated added back in eggwhites. 

Diet today so far 
16 oz eggwhites/açaí purée pack 
2scoops Humapro/20oz Gatorade 
16oz eggwhites/8oz naked banana strawberry smoothie/1 medium banana


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 23, 2022)

If I remember I’ll post a pic of the incline bench next time I’m in the gym. 

It’s the parillo arched incline bench here’s a video I found on YouTube


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 25, 2022)

Pull
Opener: standing free motion pd focus on contraction and hard stretch 90x20,15,12,8
Db chest supported row 110x15,12,10+30second sh 
Chest supported t bar humbler upper back foot on 7, 50x11,8+DS
Body masters med mag grip pd, 130x7,110x10+ds
Pull up 130x8,6
Db rear delt fly 25x10,4,3+swings 
Cybex Black preacher seat on 2, 100x8,80x11
Reverse hyper 6s,10x6,20x4,30x1
Donkey calf raise 10px9,5

Back was shot after the db rows.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 25, 2022)

Diet so far today 
16oz eggwhites/8oz naked strawberry banana smoothie/medium banana 

Blueberry rx bar
2scoops Humapro/20oz Gatorade 

16oz eggwhites/2 cups pineapple/8oz orange juice


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 25, 2022)

Genuinely curious because a lot of people think I’m a low volume guy is this low volume?


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Pull
> Opener: standing free motion pd focus on contraction and hard stretch 90x20,15,12,8
> Db chest supported row 110x15,12,10+30second sh
> Chest supported t bar humbler upper back foot on 7, 50x11,8+DS
> ...


Damn I feel dumb. I only know what about a 1/3 of these are. I have a good idea on most. I know what a t bar row is. But what is a t bar humbler?


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Genuinely curious because a lot of people think I’m a low volume guy is this low volume?


I don't think so.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Damn I feel dumb. I only know what about a 1/3 of these are. I have a good idea on most. I know what a t bar row is. But what is a t bar humbler?


You’re not dumb. It’s a chest supported tbar row. It’s nick name is the humbler because it’s damn near impossible to load it with a decent amount of weight. 
I’ll find a pic of it


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm seeing over 20 working sets there. I'd say that is some decent volume.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Damn I feel dumb. I only know what about a 1/3 of these are. I have a good idea on most. I know what a t bar row is. But what is a t bar humbler?


Here’s 2 different versions. 
The one I used is on the right


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s 2 different versions.
> The one I used is on the right


I like those, I used one at a gym I visited on vacation. They also had a seal row I liked. My gym doesn't have either.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Genuinely curious because a lot of people think I’m a low volume guy is this low volume?


doesnt look low to me, just no wasted movement


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 25, 2022)

Any idea what is causing the severe digestive issues?


----------



## TomJ (Jul 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Any idea what is causing the severe digestive issues?


its all the added baby batter in his diet


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 25, 2022)

TomJ said:


> its all the added baby batter in his diet


Ah this all makes sense now.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Any idea what is causing the severe digestive issues?


I’ve had issues since I was a child. I used to get sick just from eating.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Following along 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jul 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Damn I feel dumb. I only know what about a 1/3 of these are. I have a good idea on most. I know what a t bar row is. But what is a t bar humbler?


Oh a humbler , thats some wild shit ,, not the most comfortable ... oh wait ,,,, its a gym thing ,, yeahhhh I knew that !!!


----------



## PZT (Jul 26, 2022)

WHY ISNT THERE ANY FKIN TONING EXERCISES!!!!! This is bullshit


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

Day off today. 
Digestion is better. 
Added in chicken. 
Not really tracking calories just getting in food for now.
Calories still pretty low. 
Diet today:
16oz eggwhites/strawberry banana smoothie 8oz/medium banana 

2x blueberry rx bars 

2scoops Humapro/8oz no sugar added oj with açaí purée pack 

16oz eggwhites/2 low carb torts/2 low fat mozzarella cheese sticks 

8oz chicken breast 2tbsp light teriyaki sauce/2cups pineapple 

2 fat free Greek yogurts/4 tangerines 

2scoops Humapro/ 2 medium red apples


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 26, 2022)

Glad the food is sitting better for you.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Glad the food is sitting better for you.


Thanks buddy


----------



## TODAY (Jul 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Day off today.
> Digestion is better.
> Added in chicken.
> Not really tracking calories just getting in food for now.
> ...


Only the truly dedicated can handle those RX bars.


Fucking things taste like baby food to me


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 26, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Only the truly dedicated can handle those RX bars.
> 
> 
> Fucking things taste like baby food to me


😂 I like them but they’re not too far off from actual baby food.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 27, 2022)

Delts/arms pump day rest 30seconds
 Ss Over and backs 20,10,10
      Cable reverse flies 1x20,15,14
Flex fitness lat raise do 15 until you fail to get 15,70x11
Tri pd work up to hard 12,70x12,80x12,90x12,100x12
SA cable curl 5x12,12,12
Flex tri pd 50x12,12,10
Lying cable hammer curls 30x12,20x15,13
Tri cross body x20


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 27, 2022)

Was in a rush today so I just went from exercise to exercise as fast as possible with no rest. 
Been outside all day so hydration wasn’t great .


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Sounds like a good ass workout though man. I love getting it in like that, I just can’t go as heavy on days like that. Good work boss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Sounds like a good ass workout though man. I love getting it in like that, I just can’t go as heavy on days like that. Good work boss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sounds like a good ass workout though man. I love getting it in like that, I just can’t go as heavy on days like that. Good work boss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was good. It’s a fun day where I’m not really worried about weights just getting the blood in and really focusing on feeling the muscle. 
I was supposed to have one more bicep movement but my biceps started cramping up so bad I couldn’t bend my arms 😂 
I figured that was a good time to call it


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It was good. It’s a fun day where I’m not really worried about weights just getting the blood in and really focusing on feeling the muscle.
> I was supposed to have one more bicep movement but my biceps started cramping up so bad I couldn’t bend my arms
> I figured that was a good time to call it



Lmao definitely, that’s a good day. Try to drive home all stuff armed and can’t turn the wheel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 27, 2022)

Nice fking aerobics session der


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Was supposed to hit legs today but had some issues come up and didn’t get in bed until after 8am so I was awake from 6:30am Thursday until 8am this morning. 

I’ll be back in the gum tomorrow. 
With how busy things are right now as much I’m actually liking the current split I’m going to have to up the intensity/effort and lower the volume. 
So the intensity will turned up to a fucking 11.
I’ll be returning to this split when things slow down as its hard to get in 1.5 to 2+ hour days 

I really wanted to put this here because it’s important to show that even though life happens it’s important to still train hard and be consistent but also understand how to make the training fit your life and current situation.

I’ll be switching to bft training. 
New split will be 
Chest/calves 
Shoulders/triceps 
Day off
Back/bis 
Legs


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Every set will be a triple a drop set and every set and dropset will be 4 rest pause with a 5 seconds rest. Every set dropset and restpause will be taken to failure. 
If I had a training partner I’d do 6-8 forced reps in place of the 4 rest pause. 

The dropsets will about 40%. 

Waiting on the wife to get back and then I’ll be off to the gym to do chest and calves


----------



## Stickler (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Every set will be a triple a drop set and every set and dropset will be 4 rest pause with a 5 seconds rest. Every set dropset and restpause will be taken to failure.
> If I had a training partner I’d do 6-8 forced reps in place of the 4 rest pause.
> 
> The dropsets will about 40%.
> ...


Bam!  I have triple drop swts included in my new routine. Why start at 40%?  I need to figure out a baseline but my intensity is usually 100% all the time. I just don't want to injure myself.


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Every set will be a triple a drop set and every set and dropset will be 4 rest pause with a 5 seconds rest. Every set dropset and restpause will be taken to failure.
> If I had a training partner I’d do 6-8 forced reps in place of the 4 rest pause.
> 
> The dropsets will about 40%.
> ...


God dam. I remember when I did the first triple drop sit from the routine you gave me and I went pale and started sweating instantly. Can't even imagine how fucked off I'd be trying all that.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Bam!  I have triple drop swts included in my new routine. Why start at 40%?  I need to figure out a baseline but my intensity is usually 100% all the time. I just don't want to injure myself.


The first set is 8-12 then I reduce the weight 40% for each drop set. 
I’m not sure the exact reasoning Trevor had for 40% but it’s how it’s written


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> God dam. I remember when I did the first triple drop sit from the routine you gave me and I went pale and started sweating instantly. Can't even imagine how fucked off I'd be trying all that.


The actual volume is pretty low it’s only 1-2 sets per exercise and 1-2 exercises per body part


----------



## Stickler (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The first set is 8-12 then I reduce the weight 40% for each drop set.
> I’m not sure the exact reasoning Trevor had for 40% but it’s how it’s written


Ok. Think you can shed light on how I should do this? Don't know a baseline because I've actually never done these


Underhand seated rows 2 warmups then one triple drop set of 12-12-12


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Ok. Think you can shed light on how I should do this? Don't know a baseline because I've actually never done these
> 
> 
> Underhand seated rows 2 warmups then one triple drop set of 12-12-12


I wouldn’t put an actual number on the reps per dropset


----------



## Stickler (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I wouldn’t put an actual number on the reps per dropset


Ok, but like you said,  that's how it was written. With that in mind, any ideas?  Or just find a baseline and go from there?  That's what I've been doing since back at the gym anyway because the holds/negatives/rep counts are ALL different then I've ever done. It's all new territory for me regardless. Not trying to hijack. Just figured maybe you could give some tips.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Ok, but like you said,  that's how it was written. With that in mind, any ideas?  Or just find a baseline and go from there?  That's what I've been doing since back at the gym anyway because the holds/negatives/rep counts are ALL different then I've ever done. It's all new territory for me regardless. Not trying to hijack. Just figured maybe you could give some tips.


Hard sets are more important than a certain rep range. 
What is the training you’re doing? If I see i it I’ll be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Well that was pretty fucked up 

Chest/calves 
Hoist fly 225x17,3,1,1
145x7,3,2,2
85x7,4,3,3

225x3,2,2,1
145x4,2,1,1
85x7,4,3,3

FreeMotion chest press 
100x9,2,1,1
60x4,2,2,2
20x20,12.8,7

Hoist calf press
13x15+6
10x8+6
7x8+6


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well that was pretty fucked up
> 
> Chest/calves
> Hoist fly 225x17,3,1,1
> ...



Those machines are awesome. They hit so differently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hard sets are more important than a certain rep range.
> What is the training you’re doing? If I see i it I’ll be able to give you a better answer.


I posted my new weekly routine in my log,  close to the most recent. I started it Wed. Not gonna take over this one. Just following all of coaches instructions at this point. I'm making progress so I'm not deviating at this point. Just trying to figure out baseline weight for this rep/set/pause structure I'm not used to yet.

Post in thread 'Stickler's Rebirth Log' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/sticklers-rebirth-log.41660/post-854653


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Diet so far today 
2x blueberry rx bars

2scoops Humapro/40oz Gatorade 

16oz eggwhites/medium banana/8oz no sugar added oj


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 31, 2022)

That was good it was fucking painful but good. 
Kind of excited because I was able to use a piece of equipment I’ve been hesitant to try because of my right shoulder issues. 
I’ve just been recently incorporating any kind of over head pressing. 
I could barely lift my arms. 
I think this would be a good routine to really get some good use out of igf or insulin. 
When I start adding drugs back in I’ll definitely add in igf. 

Shoulders/tris
Icarian lateral raise 
70x11,3,1,1
40x4,2,2,1
30x4,2,1,1

70x3,1,1,1
40x3,1,1,1
30x4,2,1,1

Diesel shoulder press 
143x14,5,2,1
88x2,3,2,2
55x2,2,2,2

Tricep cross body 
Arm height 5,width 5
8x9,6,2,1
5x5,3,2,2
3x7,3,4,3


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 31, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That was good it was fucking painful but good.
> Kind of excited because I was able to use a piece of equipment I’ve been hesitant to try because of my right shoulder issues.
> I’ve just been recently incorporating any kind of over head pressing.
> I could barely lift my arms.
> ...



Thinking of finally adding Slin to the mix with IGF and GH?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 31, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thinking of finally adding Slin to the mix with IGF and GH?


I’m thinking about it. Before I add in slin I’ll want to get be able to get my calories up


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 31, 2022)

putting out a lot of good info…
I don’t see any kids cereal in your diet.
😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 31, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Diet so far today
> 2x blueberry rx bars
> 
> 2scoops Humapro/40oz Gatorade
> ...



Do you know if vitamin shoppe sells that humapro? I’m stopping by there today and wanting to try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Do you know if vitamin shoppe sells that humapro? I’m stopping by there today and wanting to try it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don’t. I get mine from a buddy who sells supplements.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 31, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> putting out a lot of good info…
> I don’t see any kids cereal in your diet.
> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


I wish. I can’t even use protein to mix it with


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Do you know if vitamin shoppe sells that humapro? I’m stopping by there today and wanting to try it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Amazon does.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 31, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They don’t. I get mine from a buddy who sells supplements.


I’m convinced that you’re the Humapro CEO and your persona here is a carefully honed act.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 31, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I think Amazon does.


I just bought some off Amazon myself


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m convinced that you’re the Humapro CEO and your persona here is a carefully honed act.


The only thing I can say is use code rir0 for a 0% discount


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 31, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The only thing I can say is use code rir0 for a 0% discount


Ok 0% discount but does it come with a conspiracy pamphlet at least if I use the code?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m convinced that you’re the Humapro CEO and your persona here is a carefully honed act.



I actually didnt even know this stuff existed until recently


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hard sets are more important than a certain rep range.
> What is the training you’re doing? If I see i it I’ll be able to give you a better answer.


So if I am doing cable rows with 320. Usually hit 9-12 but sometimes less depending on we’re I work them in my routine. Curious if I want to do a triple drop set how would i set this up…? 

Thanks Bro.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> So if I am doing cable rows with 320. Usually hit 9-12 but sometimes less depending on we’re I work them in my routine. Curious if I want to do a triple drop set how would i set this up…?
> 
> Thanks Bro.


If it won’t eat into your recovery you’d just hit failure and then drop the weight 20-40% and hit failure each drop.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

Back/biceps 
Med x single arm pullover seat on 7, 
200x8+3
120x8+3
80x11+6

200x2+2
120x3+3
80x8+4

Bent over Db row 
90x4

FreeMotion lpd upper back 
140x7,2,1,1
80x8,4,4,3
60x5,4,4,4

Black cybex preacher seat 2
70x8,1,1,1
50x1,1,1,1
30x2,1,2,2

Back was so fucked and pumped after the first set of pullovers i could barely lift my arms. Took about 10 minutes before the second set because my lats would cramp spasm when I moved. 

Going to add back in test cyp at 200 a week and primo at 600 a week.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

I will say the forced reps are much more brutal that the rest pause. 
I’m only able to do these on assisted machines. 
First time in a long time that I wish I had a competent training partner or spotter.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I will say the forced reps are much more brutal that the rest pause.
> I’m only able to do these on assisted machines.
> First time in a long time that I wish I had a competent training partner or spotter.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 25751


You’re why I’m too afraid to ask for help.
I’m tired of this toxic gym culture


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re why I’m too afraid to ask for help.
> I’m tired of this toxic gym culture


lol same here (never asking for help). Actually Im just really antisocial in the gym. I dont want to have to talk to some fuck cuz he spotted me once or twice.
It has been some time since I had a spotter. I bet if I had a workout bro or a consistent spotter though I might have more strength on some lifts.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

Diet today:
16oz eggwhites/1 medium banana/16oz strawberry banana naked smoothie 

2x blueberry rx bars 

2scoops Humapro/40oz Gatorade 

16oz eggwhites/16 oz naked blue machine smoothie 

8.5oz chicken breast/2tbsp light teriyaki sauce/8 oz orange juice/2 cups pineapple 

2 scoops Humapro/2 fat free Greek yogurt/4 cups raspberries


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Diet today:
> 16oz eggwhites/1 medium banana/16oz strawberry banana naked smoothie
> 
> 2x blueberry rx bars
> ...



Trolling engaged

@Achillesking 
Do you have an opinion on store bought *Fat free Greek Yogurt?*


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Trolling engaged
> 
> @Achillesking
> Do you have an opinion on store bought *Fat free Greek Yogurt?*


Oh you mother fuckin fuckin god damn son of bitch mother fuckin cock suckin did it now. Now you god damn did it now...you god damn mother fuckin did it now....son of bitch whore god damn it 🤬🤬🤬🤬!!!!! My people were enslaved for 400 years and this is how you treat me!!!!!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Well that was pure hell.
I could barely walk after the first set of leg extensions. 
I was fighting puking and seeing spots during the leg press 
I had nothing left during the leg curls. Felt like they were moving in slow motion

Legs 
Med x leg ext seat on 5
200x15+6
120x9+6
60x18+6

200x5+6
120x5+6
60x9+6

Single leg hip press seat on 7
8px 4+6
7px 4+6
6px 4+6

Nebula lying leg curl 
60x7,2,1,1
40x1,1,1,1
30x1,1,1,1


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 3, 2022)

Hey...I retired


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

I love how I can’t come to your log and compliment your workouts and shit without laughing my ass off. Thanks for that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Hey...I retired


You retired?


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You. Retired.


Yea from work broseph.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yea from work broseph.


How are you feeling about it?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

The 4 demons by Trevor Smith:

The first Demon that one typically meets along their path is the DEMON OF TIRED. The DEMON of tired is most apt to strike when other events during your day have caused you stress or you are pre-occupied with something else. Sitting on your shoulder he quietly whispers to you that you've had a long day and it's ok not to train balls out or better yet not to train at all. I am amazed at the number of people that succumb to this DEMON and justify their actions by stating "I don't want to overtrain". Understanding that the body is capable of dealing with massive amounts of physical stress helps you differentiate from being actually burned out a bit and overtrained and under-rested as opposed to looking for an excuse to be lazy. 

The Second DEMON that you are destined to meet is the DEMON OF PAIN. This DEMON manifests itself right towards the end of a set. Of course he always appears during your perceived moment of failure rather than your actual moment of failure. We've all seen this demon at work in the gym. You watch somebody doing a set of bench presses and they just "STOP" for no apparent reason other than the fact that the set started to become uncomfortable. "Fatigue makes cowards of us all".this has been proven by Pavlov and a whole slew of scientists. However, where the DEMON OF PAIN is concerned, with a lot of people "The thought of fatigue makes cowards of many" Actually taking a set to true failure is a foreign idea to most because it is HIGHLY PAINFUL and UNCOMFORTABLE. They have already surrendered to the DEMON OF TIRED before hand. "Bending over" if you will, before even trying to fight back. Most people who do this also seem to confuse the idea of being injured with the idea of being in pain. They are not one and the same. If one is injured, they often experience pain, however if one is experiencing pain this does not necessarily mean they are injured. The DEMON OF PAIN blurs the line between injury and pain so that you can rid yourself of any guilt for training like a *****. 

The third DEMON is the DEMON OF CONCENTRATION. There is a famous story of a martial arts instructor and one of his students that I would like to share because it applies equally to bodybuilding. A martial arts instructor welcomes a new student into his dojo. This student was very excited and very eager to learn, so after the first class he approached the instructor and said "Sensei, how long will it take for me to be your top student?" To this the Master replied "10 years!". Disappointed, the student then asked: "What if I train every day and never miss a class?" To this the Master replied "15 years!". Further let down, the student quickly responded: "Well what if I train twice day for 8 hours a day and never miss a class?" To this the Master replied: "20 years".Finally the student asked: "Sensei, I do not understand. Why is it that every time I tell you I will train longer and harder, the longer it will take me to be the best student?" To this the master quietly responded: "With only one eye on the path and one eye on your goal of being my best student, you will never find your way." In simple terms, this means that you cannot partially concentrate on what you are doing in any given moment and expect to get to your maximum potential. 

In the gym, the only thing that matters is the workout at hand and in particular, the exercise you are currently doing. The DEMON OF CONCENTRATION has his way when you are distracted by what someone else is lifting, what someone else is wearing, what someone else is saying of what someone else looks like. I fully appreciate that for men in particular, the advent of thongs and lycra spandex can make battling this DEMON difficult, but knowing the ways in which he operates goes a long way to defeating him. If you feel your concentration lapse, quickly pull yourself back to the task at hand. In the long run you will understand that there is a time and place for everything and you cannot have it all at once if you expect to excel in anything. 

The final DEMON is the most powerful and most difficult. It is the DEMON OF CONTINUE. Day in and day out you will be faced with the afore mentioned 3 demons only to realize that you have to get up and face them all over again. This realization is the DEMON OF CONTINUE. Here is where the "I'll train tomorrow's" and the "I'll eat good tomorrow's" start playing in your mind. Anyone can stay structured and focused for one month, even three months or six months. But can you stay focused and on your path and face the DEMONS everyday for the REST OF YOUR LIFE? That is the question. This is where you can gain ground on those that are seemingly so far ahead of you now. They won't be able to beat the DEMON OF CONTINUE. But trust me if you do, you will surpass them very quickly. A few years ago people would have laughed at the idea of Ronnie Coleman being Mr. Olympia?..now it appears as if nobody will beat this guy and he will be the best Mr. Olympia of all time in terms of his physique. The same can be said about Nasser. He competed in 30 pro shows before his constant battling of the DEMON OF CONTINUE paid off in one of the most massive physiques to ever step on a pro stage. 

In short, understand that you are given an opportunity that many people will never have when you step into the gym. There will be a lot of factors playing against you, many distractions. It is all in your hands whether or not you make the most of your time and subsequently your physique or if you wind up another could have been with your destiny in the hands of one or all of THE FOUR DEMONS.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The 4 demons by Trevor Smith:
> 
> The first Demon that one typically meets along their path is the DEMON OF TIRED. The DEMON of tired is most apt to strike when other events during your day have caused you stress or you are pre-occupied with something else. Sitting on your shoulder he quietly whispers to you that you've had a long day and it's ok not to train balls out or better yet not to train at all. I am amazed at the number of people that succumb to this DEMON and justify their actions by stating "I don't want to overtrain". Understanding that the body is capable of dealing with massive amounts of physical stress helps you differentiate from being actually burned out a bit and overtrained and under-rested as opposed to looking for an excuse to be lazy.
> 
> ...



Man thanks for sharing this. This is awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man thanks for sharing this. This is awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem buddy. I wish Trevor Smith was still around.


----------



## Yano (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The 4 demons by Trevor Smith:
> 
> The first Demon that one typically meets along their path is the DEMON OF TIRED. The DEMON of tired is most apt to strike when other events during your day have caused you stress or you are pre-occupied with something else. Sitting on your shoulder he quietly whispers to you that you've had a long day and it's ok not to train balls out or better yet not to train at all. I am amazed at the number of people that succumb to this DEMON and justify their actions by stating "I don't want to overtrain". Understanding that the body is capable of dealing with massive amounts of physical stress helps you differentiate from being actually burned out a bit and overtrained and under-rested as opposed to looking for an excuse to be lazy.
> 
> ...


Dude ,,,,

 I want this broken down into like 4x8 panels all in calligraphy with  scenes from Dantes Inferno painted around the edges ,, have it look sort of like big unfurled scrolls ,, that would be awesome for the gym walls .. holy fuck !!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude ,,,,
> 
> I want this broken down into like 4x8 panels all in calligraphy with  scenes from Dantes Inferno painted around the edges ,, have it look sort of like big unfurled scrolls ,, that would be awesome for the gym walls .. holy fuck !!
> View attachment 25809


That would be fucking awesome


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How are you feeling about it?


Great On to my next venture. I thought I should tell you so we can play video games and watch teen dramas together 🤷. Also I'm going to try some of these drop sets you got going on for legs my leg training has become stale


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude ,,,,
> 
> I want this broken down into like 4x8 panels all in calligraphy with scenes from Dantes Inferno painted around the edges ,, have it look sort of like big unfurled scrolls ,, that would be awesome for the gym walls .. holy fuck !!
> View attachment 25809



Holy shit. Your mind is awesome. That would be so badass and motivating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Great On to my next venture. I thought I should tell you so we can play video games and watch teen dramas together 🤷. Also I'm going to try some of these drop sets you got going on for legs my leg training has become stale


Well Congratulations brother. 
Give it a shot. You’re one of the people I think could actually generate the intensity and effort to do it properly


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> ... and watch teen dramas together...


Hmmmmmm.... 🤔


----------



## Yano (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Holy shit. Your mind is awesome. That would be so badass and motivating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now a days i'm sure it could be all computer done fairly easy and just sent out to a silk screener to be printed ,,

 old school for like a set or prop display would take a graphic artist to do the scroll work and border then the Calligraphy folks to write up the panels the cool thing about that is the prints don't have to be very large ,, and ya just st up an over head projector to shine on your sheet of plywood and get to work tracing it over and paint it by hand

Take a bit of time but it could be done in a limited set fairly cheap in all honesty if some one knew the artists and what school to borrow an OHP from lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hmmmmmm.... 🤔


You stay out of this with your judgement. 
You’ve never even watched pretty little liars or gossip girl


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You stay out of this with your judgement.
> You’ve never even watched pretty little liars or gossip girl


But I did watch Dawson's Creek and Party of Five.  🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> But I did watch Dawson's Creek and Party of Five.  🤣


Welcome home friend 🤗


----------



## iGone (Aug 3, 2022)

How can you guys leave Gilmore Girls out of this!?


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

iGone said:


> How can you guys leave Gilmore Girls out of this!?


Did I though?  😉😉😉

(go look at Achille's new status)


----------



## Yano (Aug 3, 2022)

*jumps up and shuts the tv off .... I wasnt watching shit 

*kicks the dvd box under the bed .....


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> *jumps up and shuts the tv off .... I wasnt watching shit
> 
> *kicks the dvd box under the bed .....
> View attachment 25812


Lies!!! 

Nobody believes you have a DVD player. You're VHS till the day you leave this Earth!!!  🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Lies!!!
> 
> Nobody believes you have a DVD player. You're VHS till the day you leave this Earth!!!  🤣


Correction beta max player


----------



## Yano (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Lies!!!
> 
> Nobody believes you have a DVD player. You're VHS till the day you leave this Earth!!!  🤣


I do have one !!! 

I just lost the remote and cant figure out how to get it to work with out it ....  😣


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> I do have one !!!
> 
> I just lost the remote and cant figure out how to get it to work with out it ....  😣


Is the clock on it blinking "12:00"?


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well Congratulations brother.
> Give it a shot. You’re one of the people I think could actually generate the intensity and effort to do it properly


Thanks. Yea i have legs tomorrow literally just going to steal your last work out


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You stay out of this with your judgement.
> You’ve never even watched pretty little liars or gossip girl


Nobody gets us around here bro


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Did I though?  😉😉😉
> 
> (go look at Achille's new status)


Please switch it to the golden girls. Please. Seriously. Please


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Please switch it to the golden girls. Please. Seriously. Please


Serious Question..

Blanche...Season 1..

Yes or no?


----------



## Yano (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> Is the clock on it blinking "12:00"?


No ,, its just little lines ... you know how to fix  that ? ....


----------



## Yano (Aug 3, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Serious Question..
> 
> Blanche...Season 1..
> 
> ...


Oh hell yeah why not see if she was worth all the teasing and flirting she did I'd get up in that til I had her barking like a dog


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> Oh hell yeah why not see if she was worth all the teasing and flirting she did I'd get up in that til I had her barking like a dog


Thanks buddy!   I didnt know if I was the only one


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 3, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Serious Question..
> 
> Blanche...Season 1..
> 
> ...


100%


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> No ,, its just little lines ... you know how to fix  that ? ....
> View attachment 25815


Yes, tell your grandkids you still have a VHS. They'll fix the problem. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 3, 2022)

CJ said:


> But I did watch Dawson's Creek and Party of Five.  🤣



Sames
NGL
I watched the fuck out of "The O.C"
Despite being waaaaayyyyy to old.for that shit at the time


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sames
> NGL
> I watched the fuck out of "The O.C"
> Despite being waaaaayyyyy to old.for that shit at the time


What about TGIF n SNICK


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> What about TGIF n SNICK



Im bad with acronyms, But probably TBH


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im bad with acronyms, But probably TBH


Come on man boy meets world full house/ are you afraid of the dark etc


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Come on man boy meets world full house/ are you afraid of the dark etc



All of the above
Tapenga, thats whats up


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> All of the above
> Tapenga, thats whats up


Fat tiiiiitttttttssss


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> All of the above
> Tapenga, thats whats up


Joey from Dawson's 😍😍😍


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well that was pure hell.
> I could barely walk after the first set of leg extensions.
> I was fighting puking and seeing spots during the leg press
> I had nothing left during the leg curls. Felt like they were moving in slow motion
> ...



@nissan11


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 4, 2022)

There can be no talk of titties in this thread without mentioning Jennifer Love Hewitt

As for Blanche…everyday of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 4, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> There can be no talk of titties in this thread without mentioning Jennifer Love Hewitt
> 
> As for Blanche…everyday of the week and twice on Sunday.


Blanche 100% suck Your dick from behind


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> There can be no talk of titties in this thread without mentioning Jennifer Love Hewitt


I'm gonna catch some shit for this, but I never saw anything special about her at all.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm gonna catch some shit for this, but I never saw anything special about her at all.


Surely you jest.  BEfore the era of instant internet porn JLH gave us something to look forward to every week.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Blanche 100% suck Your dick from behind


I’m trying see what that’s about. Better shave my crackz


----------



## iGone (Aug 4, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’m trying see what that’s about. Better shave my crackz


It's an experience no man should die without.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Today and tomorrow off.
Legs and back are still a little sore but my recovery is good. 
Gonna continue to push calories higher and add things in.
Last night the family wanted Mexican so I ordered the chicken soup.
It was white rice, broth, chicken, onions, peppers, tomatoes, cilantro and avocado and whatever seasoning they use. 
No issues.
Tonight I’m going to try pho.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Today and tomorrow off.
> Legs and back are still a little sore but my recovery is good.
> Gonna continue to push calories higher and add things in.
> Last night the family wanted Mexican so I ordered the chicken soup.
> ...


Mmmmmmmmm pho. My favorite


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Mmmmmmmmm pho. My favorite


I love pho I haven’t had it so long.
I used to live walking distance from a 24hour place.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I love pho I haven’t had it so long.
> I used to live walking distance from a 24hour place.


This would be dangerous for me. Can you OD on pho? 🤔


----------



## TODAY (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I love pho I haven’t had it so long.
> I used to live walking distance from a 24hour place.


How close are you to BuHi?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> How close are you to BuHi?


Maybe an hour, hour and a half.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Maybe an hour, hour and a half.


Ever been to Pho Dai Loi #2? I daydream about that pho. I would 100% drive 90 minutes for that shit.

Quoc Huang and Lee's bakery are also excellent for banh mi


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Ever been to Pho Dai Loi #2? I daydream about that pho. I would 100% drive 90 minutes for that shit.
> 
> Quoc Huang and Lee's bakery are also excellent for banh mi


I have not good sir but I’m looking it up now. 
I think the one I used to go to with my ex was I ❤️ pho in Duluth


----------



## TODAY (Aug 4, 2022)

Nam Phuong is also good as hell


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Hard as fuck and painful but training should be. 
I’ve got to push every set until the weight won’t budge and still try to squeeze. 
Still in a deficit haven’t started the primo or test yet. 
Still no drugs some members really need to think about that. 
Progressed on everything. 
That’s the key. 

Chest/calves 
Hoist fly seat on 7
285x9,2,1,1
165x62,1,2
105x8,4,3,2

285x2,1,1,1
165x4,2,1,1
105x5,3,2,2

FreeMotion chest press 
110x7,3,1,1
60x4,2,2,1
35x9,9,,7,6

Hoist calf press
13x20+6
10x10 6
7x11+6


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Hard as fuck and painful but training should be.
> I’ve got to push every set until the weight won’t budge and still try to squeeze.
> Still in a deficit haven’t started the primo or test yet.
> Still no drugs some members really need to think about that.
> ...


Not even a TRT dose?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Not even a TRT dose?


Not yet


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not yet


Do you normally run TRT and if not what are your test levels currently?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Do you normally run TRT and if not what are your test levels currently?


Yes for years.
After a blast or when anything health related happens I drop everything until I’m healthy again or until all the drugs clear. 
It’s not a healthy endeavor but there’s a healthier way to do it. 

Im also just enjoying not sticking myself right now.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 6, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> This would be dangerous for me. Can you OD on pho? 🤔


Yes. I’ve been there.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Yes. I’ve been there.



Incorrect

Ive eaten Pho 5 meals a day for extended periods of time.

Did not OD and i challenge any of you to prove me wrong


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Incorrect
> 
> Ive eaten Pho 5 meals a day for extended periods of time.
> 
> Did not OD and i challenge any of you to prove me wrong


There’s a place here that sells a large phó that’s about the size of one of those yellow mop buckets.  It has kicked my ass a few times.

I’m always like “it’s fucking soup, how filling could it be?” but when that rare beef hits you, it hits you hard.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> There’s a place here that sells a large phó that’s about the size of one of those yellow mop buckets.  It has kicked my ass a few times.
> 
> I’m always like “it’s fucking soup, how filling could it be?” but when that rare beef hits you, it hits you hard.



Is that Pho Big Bowl?

Because that place has fucking dropped me


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Is that Pho Big Bowl?
> 
> Because that place has fucking dropped me


No it’s a local London joint. 

I know about Pho Big Bowl, though. I stop in almost every time I go through Mississauga.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

Destroyed the log book on this one 

Shoulders/tris
Icarian lateral raise 
80x12,3,1,1
50x4,1,1,1
30x4,3,1,1

80x5,2,1,1
50x3,1,1,1
30x4,2,2,1

Diesel shoulder press 
176x15,2,2,2
110x4,2,1,1
66x2,2,2,3

Tricep cross body 
Arm height 5,width 5
8xl14,4,2,1
5x4,3,3,3
3x6,7,4,5


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

Alright so diet today
2scoops Humapro/16oz naked green machine/1medium banana/fiber one brownie 

16oz eggwhites/16oz naked blue machine 

2scoops humapro/40oz Gatorade 

8oz chicken breast/8oz orange juice/8 oz naked strawberry Banana/2 low carb tortillas/2 fat free cheese sticks

16 oz eggwhites/ 2cups pineapple/ fiber one brownie/2 cups raspberries 

4 fat free Greek yogurts/16 oz green machine

2scoops Humapro before bed


----------



## Stickler (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Alright so diet today
> 2scoops Humapro/16oz naked green machine/1medium banana/fiber one brownie
> 
> 16oz eggwhites/16oz naked blue machine
> ...


Just out of curiosity,  what's the macros on that?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Just out of curiosity,  what's the macros on that?


Idk 😂 I’ll add it up. 
I’ve got my meals preplanned but not really tracking right now


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Just out of curiosity,  what's the macros on that?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 7, 2022)

You seem to avoid fats like the plague. Why are they so low?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You seem to avoid fats like the plague. Why are they so low?


Fats mess with my digestion. 
I tend to go hypo after fatty meals. 
I also feel better on low fats. 
The body just stores fat as fat


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

I wouldn’t recommend everyone keep fats this low as you can run into issues. 
This is what works best for me right now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 7, 2022)

I bet it's great for your lipids too!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 7, 2022)

Wow. I did NOT expect those numbers.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Wow. I did NOT expect those numbers.


Im mainly just adding in more and more calories each day. 
People hear fruit and eggwhites and think I’m barely getting in any food.
This isn’t much it’s only around 3500 a day.
But I can push the cals pretty high comfortably like this. 
I think most people could if they weren’t trying force down steak, chicken and rice and traditional bodybuilding foods.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Drugs added in tomorrow. 
Everything seems to be going in the right direction. 
Here’s my plan to start
25mg test cyp/5mg trest e sub q daily
600mg primo a week

I know it’s not 1500 test or tren and superdrol but I think with the focus on the diet and training I’ll get more out this than others get off of 2-3x the amount


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Drugs added in tomorrow.
> Everything seems to be going in the right direction.
> Here’s my plan to start
> 25mg test cyp/5mg trest e sub q daily
> ...



Have you ran the trest before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Have you ran the trest before?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have.  I like trest a lot. It’s one of those that it doesn’t take a lot to be effective. 
The highest I ever ran it was 300mg and there was no negative impact on my blood work.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I have. I like trest a lot. It’s one of those that it doesn’t take a lot to be effective.
> The highest I ever ran it was 300mg and there was no negative impact on my blood work.



That’s incredible. That’s something I’ve been intrigued with for years but never tried it. It sounds great! Looking forward to seeing how this goes for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s incredible. That’s something I’ve been intrigued with for years but never tried it. It sounds great! Looking forward to seeing how this goes for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you do run it I would recommend starting low and not running any aromatizing with it.
For me it gives an incredible sense of well-being and makes me nicer and more patient.

It’s definitely a wet compound but if you’re lean you’ll see changes pretty quick. 
It’s almost like if dbol and sdrol had a baby that didn’t have a bad impact on blood work


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If you do run it I would recommend starting low and not running any aromatizing with it.
> For me it gives an incredible sense of well-being and makes me nicer and more patient.
> 
> It’s definitely a wet compound but if you’re lean you’ll see changes pretty quick.
> It’s almost like if dbol and sdrol had a baby that didn’t have a bad impact on blood work



Wow that sounds like my kinda compound. How was it on your BP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Wow that sounds like my kinda compound. How was it on your BP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No effect but with me I’ve never had gear effect my bp too much


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No effect but with me I’ve never had gear effect my bp too much



That’s awesome, good for you man. Some orals mess with mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 8, 2022)

Up the dose, lift the most


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If you do run it I would recommend starting low and not running any aromatizing with it.
> For me it gives an incredible sense of well-being and *makes me nicer and more patient.*
> 
> It’s definitely a wet compound but if you’re lean you’ll see changes pretty quick.
> It’s almost like if dbol and sdrol had a baby that didn’t have a bad impact on blood work


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

Back/biceps 
Med x pullover seat on 7, 
200x12+2
120x8+3
80x10+6

200x6 2
120x4 4
80x4 1

Bent over Db row 
90x5

FreeMotion lpd upper back 
140x9,2,1,1
80x6,3,3,2
60x7,4,3 3

Black cybex preacher seat 2
70x10,1,1,1
50x2,2,1,1
30x2,2,2,2


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

Thinking about using a different pullover machine.
I love med x equipment. It’s probably overall my favorite but it’s a little awkward to get set up in and my feet are dangling like a child in a high chair. 
It makes it difficult to move from set to set as quickly as possible.
Luckily my gym probably has 15 different pullover machines to choose from.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 9, 2022)

What kind of gym only has 15 different pullover machines?  Time to find a new gym for more variety.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What kind of gym only has 15 different pullover machines?  Time to find a new gym for more variety.


It’s 35000 sq ft and packed to the brim.


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

Glad we get seat numbers. I can tell by this number that his “ass to dick” range of motion is a disgrace


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 stuck on the reverse hyper


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> RiR0 stuck on the reverse hyper


We might be the same height but I’m nowhere near as adorable.

That’s the reincarnation of Louie Simmons


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 9, 2022)

Lou's daughter after she finishes her dynamic squats.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What kind of gym only has 15 different pullover machines?  Time to find a new gym for more variety.



My gym only has 1 pullover
Fuck


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> My gym only has 1 pullover
> Fuck


Lame.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 10, 2022)

One of those days I was tired and dehydrated and every warm up set felt as heavy as a working set. 
I honestly didn’t think I would even be able to hit what I did last week. 
But…. I still beat the log book. 

Honestly I hate rir or rpe because every rep on my warmups felt like it was only 2-3 from failure. 

I agree with Dusty Hanshaw 
Keep effort or intensity as high as possible, make that your focus and let that dictate your volume. Volume should never dictate your effort. 
Don’t pull back to get another set. 
Take every rep and set as far as you can. 
Don’t train like a bitch.

After the leg extensions I stood up and my legs gave out. 
Then when I was able to I hobbled over to the leg press 

Legs 
Med x leg ext seat on 5
260x10+6
160x6+6
100x6+6

260x5+6
160x3+6
100x4+6

 hip press seat on 7
8px6+6
7px3+6
6px5+6p

Nebula lying leg curl 
60x10,1,1,1
40x1,1,1,1
30x1,1,1,1


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

100% agree on RPE and other subjective measures of intensity.  Learn to self regulate.  Louie Simmons talks about this a lot as it relates to the maximum effort method.  Go as hard as you can for that day.  Ideally it is a PR but that's not always the case.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> 100% agree on RPE and other subjective measures of intensity.  Learn to self regulate.  Louie Simmons talks about this a lot as it relates to the maximum effort method.  Go as hard as you can for that day.  Ideally it is a PR but that's not always the case.


Meadows was one of the few bodybuilders who programmed it correctly. 
But it’s no surprise look at who he trained with. 
He had you working up to 3-4 failure and beyond sets. 

I think Mike Isratel and his ilk are one of the worst things to happen to guys trying to grow.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Meadows was one of the few bodybuilders who programmed it correctly.
> But it’s no surprise look at who he trained with.
> He had you working up to 3-4 failure and beyond sets.
> 
> I think Mike Isratel and his ilk are one of the worst things to happen to guys trying to grow.


I was just listening to an episode of Dave Tate's podcast wherein he and Israetel talk training methods.

It made me think of you.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 10, 2022)

Edit: double post


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2022)

If you reference Louie or Meadows, I agree no matter what


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No effect but with me I’ve never had gear effect my bp too much



Wait just a tick. You mean if you eat properly and do cardio, gear doesn't horribly effect you?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Wait just a tick. You mean if you eat properly and do cardio, gear doesn't horribly effect you?


What’s cardio?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What’s cardio?



Just for you buddy. You're welcome 



			https://thinksteroids.com/articles/who-is-zyzz/


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Just for you buddy. You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/articles/who-is-zyzz/


Such a cruel man you are


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What’s cardio?


any thing over 5 reps !!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> any thing over 5 reps !!



You are very wise Yano


----------



## eazy (Aug 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What’s cardio?


loading your plates faster


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> loading your plates faster


I know that forced reps and triple drop sets are harder than any sprint I’ve ever done


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Changed calf machine because I maxed out the other one. 
I’m still progressing but definitely feel fatigue and getting a little achy. 
Im gonna get through this week and assess if I need a deload or days off. 
I’m actually pretty surprised by how much I’m progressing on each movement.
I’m getting in my head before each session and to be honest I’m filled with the thought of I’m going to be weaker but I still push and goddamn it feels good to prove my doubts wrong.

Week 3
Chest/calves 
Hoist fly seat on 7
285x11,2,1,1
165x6,1,1,1
105x5,2,1,1

285x2,1,1,1
165x4,2,1,1
105x4,2,2,1

FreeMotion chest press 
110x11,2,1,1
60x5,3,2,2
35x8,4,3,4

Seated calf raise
100x19,4,2,1
75x2,3,1,1
50x5,3,1,1


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Changed calf machine because I maxed out the other one.
> I’m still progressing but definitely feel fatigue and getting a little achy.
> Im gonna get through this week and assess if I need a deload or days off.
> I’m actually pretty surprised by how much I’m progressing on each movement.
> ...



Its tough to take a step back for a deload.
Even if you need it,
But the weights keep going up, so its next to impossible to make the decision of giving CNS a break
I hear ya

Side note
Humapro had to be made by a guy on steroids
The sheer amount of Niacin for Lipid support is excellent.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Changed calf machine because I maxed out the other one.
> I’m still progressing but definitely feel fatigue and getting a little achy.
> Im gonna get through this week and assess if I need a deload or days off.
> I’m actually pretty surprised by how much I’m progressing on each movement.
> ...



Man it’s so hard to get out of our own heads. I’m the worst about it. I’m glad you prove your doubts wrong and overcome that shit. That’s an irreplaceable feeling. Glad to see you’re progressing on movements. I bet a deload would surprise the fuck out of you when you come back from it. But like silent said, it’s hard to take that step back. I struggle with doing so. Usually my tendinitis flares up before I do, then I’m forced to. Looking to see what these next few weeks hold for you brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its tough to take a step back for a deload.
> Even if you need it,
> But the weights keep going up, so its next to impossible to make the decision of giving CNS a break
> I hear ya
> ...


😂 yeah Author L Rea was on steroids read his book building the perfect beast.
He actually developed humapro because he had kidney issues


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 yeah Author L Rea was on steroids read his book building the perfect beast.
> He actually developed humapro because he had kidney issues



Damn
That actually makes perfect sense
Im sitting there and reading the label like... damn, i can stop taking some other shit

Ill give it a read, good to know


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man it’s so hard to get out of our own heads. I’m the worst about it. I’m glad you prove your doubts wrong and overcome that shit. That’s an irreplaceable feeling. Glad to see you’re progressing on movements. I bet a deload would surprise the fuck out of you when you come back from it. But like silent said, it’s hard to take that step back. I struggle with doing so. Usually my tendinitis flares up before I do, then I’m forced to. Looking to see what these next few weeks hold for you brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it would too.
With this type of training if done right most people will only be able to do a couple weeks.
It was heavily criticized by people who were used to doing 20 weeks of high volume because they’d stall or get burnt out after a 2-4 weeks.
They don’t realize they were doing it wrong because much like DC they failed to deload as needed.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Damn
> That actually makes perfect sense
> Im sitting there and reading the label like... damn, i can stop taking some other shit
> 
> Ill give it a read, good to know


All natural


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Building The Perfect Beast (PDF)
					

Building The Perfect Beast - Free PDF Download - Author L Rea - 276 pages - year: 2005




					pdfroom.com


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

He’s dead now and it’s been out of print a long time


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think it would too.
> With this type of training if done right most people will only be able to do a couple weeks.
> It was heavily criticized by people who were used to doing 20 weeks of high volume because they’d stall or get burnt out after a 2-4 weeks.
> They don’t realize they were doing it wrong because much like DC they failed to deload as needed.



That makes a lot of sense. Some people get stuck in their heads and own ego with this shit and don’t look at the science behind it. It would be a huge adaptation for me too. However, I bet my body would benefit significantly from that type of training. Deloads do fucking wonders, people don’t get it. Especially if you do it correctly and maintain your calories. 

On another note, I’m really getting intrigued with humapro. I’ve been reading about it but I’m confused a little. I didn’t see any protein in it, just all of the perfect aminos for protein synthesis. So is it basically like a catalyst for protein synthesis for the protein you’re consuming already? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Building The Perfect Beast (PDF)
> 
> 
> Building The Perfect Beast - Free PDF Download - Author L Rea - 276 pages - year: 2005
> ...



Damn, thanks for that link. I was able to download the pdf to my phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Building The Perfect Beast (PDF)
> 
> 
> Building The Perfect Beast - Free PDF Download - Author L Rea - 276 pages - year: 2005
> ...


Thanks for the link
Ill download thr PDF on my PC when i get home


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Some people get stuck in their heads and own ego with this shit and don’t look at the science behind it. It would be a huge adaptation for me too. However, I bet my body would benefit significantly from that type of training. Deloads do fucking wonders, people don’t get it. Especially if you do it correctly and maintain your calories.
> 
> On another note, I’m really getting intrigued with humapro. I’ve been reading about it but I’m confused a little. I didn’t see any protein in it, just all of the perfect aminos for protein synthesis. So is it basically like a catalyst for protein synthesis for the protein you’re consuming already?
> 
> ...


It’s a good amino acid supplement with some gdas in it.
It’s supposed to be the perfect amino acid ratio removing any so called waste that would be in a complete protein source. 

Look into the master amino acid pattern. 

It’s basically predigested protein


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s a good amino acid supplement with some gdas in it.
> It’s supposed to be the perfect amino acid ratio removing any so called waste that would be in a complete protein source.
> 
> Look into the master amino acid pattern.
> ...



It’s really interesting. Seems like it would help with digestion as well. How do you incorporate it into your days for yourself? I may try it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> It’s really interesting. Seems like it would help with digestion as well. How do you incorporate it into your days for yourself? I may try it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just use it to replace protein in some meals and intra.
If I use it as part of a meal I’ll drink it with berberine 30minutes before I eat my carbs or fats. 
It’s great if you have digestive issues or want to cut calories otherwise I’d just use whey or chicken or steak and use it intra.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

If my stomach wasn’t fucked ideally 
1-2 hours Preworkout: chicken breast, oatmeal and peanut butter

Intraworkout: 2 scoops huma pro, 75g-100g carbs

1-2 hours Post: steak, rice


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

I do have digestive issues, and that’s one part that had me thinking about it. So it’s good to hear that. Makes a lot of sense how you use it. I appreciate it, definitely cleared up the confusion. I’m gonna grab some soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If my stomach wasn’t fucked ideally
> 1-2 hours Preworkout: chicken breast, oatmeal and peanut butter
> 
> Intraworkout: 2 scoops huma pro, 75g-100g carbs
> ...


What carb supplement do you use?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What carb supplement do you use?


Regular Gatorade.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 13, 2022)

I’ve used expensive carb sources like cyclic dextrin and I saw no added benefit. 
I like vitagro but again no noticeable added benefits. 
Gatorade is sugar and dextrose.
I’ll use maltodextrin too just because it’s cheap or even glucose syrup.
I’m not worried about a spike and going hypo while training because I’m sipping on it and just chug what’s left when I’m done


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ve used expensive carb sources like cyclic dextrin and I saw no added benefit.
> I like vitagro but again no noticeable added benefits.
> Gatorade is sugar and dextrose.
> I’ll use maltodextrin too just because it’s cheap or even glucose syrup.
> I’m not worried about a spike and going hypo while training because I’m sipping on it and just chug what’s left when I’m done



This is something I really need to add in. I’m glad we got into all of this. My workouts were much better when I used to have a intra mix up like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

Changed press machine because there’s not enough weight. 
Going to go much heavier on next week on the new one and I’ll probably switch to a plate loaded press if I’m still hitting high reps.
It’s hard to gauge because it feels heavy doing feeler sets. 
Changed the arm height on the tricep movement to make it faster to grab.

Other than that beat the log book again. 

Shoulders/tris
Icarian lateral raise 
90x8,1,1,1
60x3,2,1,1
40x4,2,1,1

90x1,1,1,1
60x3,1,1,1
40x5,3,1,1

Bodymasters shoulder press 
200x17,1,1,1
120x3,1,2,2
80x4,2,2,2

Tricep cross body 
Arm height 6,width 5
11x8,2,1,1
6x5,3,2,2
4x8,4,3,3


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

I think my biggest take away so far is anyone that needs to learn to how to really push and hit failure would benefit from doing this for a couple of weeks.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

I feel like you’re gonna run out of machines to use at your gym dude. You keep making them all out lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I feel like you’re gonna run out of machines to use at your gym dude. You keep making them all out lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really need to come see the gym 😂


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think my biggest take away so far is anyone that needs to learn to how to really push and hit failure would benefit from doing this for a couple of weeks.



Do you have your plan detailed somewhere? I would like to pass is on.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Do you have your plan detailed somewhere? I would like to pass is on.


No not personally. Trevor Smith is the one who created it.
Beyond Failure training. 
I’ve looked and looked and I’m pretty sure this is the first time I’ve ever seen it logged


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You really need to come see the gym



If I knew I were close, I definitely would lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

@Human_Backhoe 
Here’s where some one copied and pasted it 





__





						Beyond Failure Training (BFT) a.k.a. Demon Training [Archive]  - RX Muscle Forums
					

Beyond Failure Training      It seems every day someone comes along with a new and improved system of weight training scientifically designed to stimulate the muscle fibers unlike any other program ever could. I am so amazed that people are that stupid as to buy into this bullshit. The magazines...



					forums.rxmuscle.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @Human_Backhoe
> Here’s where some one copied and pasted it
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. It seems like the perfect plateau buster for the fall when I can dedicate time to having a spotter and not working from home


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Thanks. It seems like the perfect plateau buster for the fall when I can dedicate time to having a spotter and not working from home


There’s also the solo version where you do 4 rest pause like I’m doing with 5 seconds between rp each set.
Make sure you get a good strong competent spotter.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There’s also the solo version where you do 4 rest pause like I’m doing with 5 seconds between rp each set.
> Make sure you get a good strong competent spotter.




That's hard to find. I have the wife at home but there is no way she could manage dragging me up on a squat, even though she is strong as hell and lifts.

Rest pause DC kicks the shit out of me lol.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> That's hard to find. I have the wife at home but there is no way she could manage dragging me up on a squat, even though she is strong as hell and lifts.
> 
> Rest pause DC kicks the shit out of me lol.


This is worse. Dc is like 30seconds this is basically the kitchen sink


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 15, 2022)

Switched Greek yogurt for plain non fat siggis  skyr yogurt. 
Really good macros 
2 cups is about 56g protein 21g carbs. 

I think I saw @TomJ  recommend it


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Switched Greek yogurt for plain non fat siggis skyr yogurt.
> Really good macros
> 2 cups is about 56g protein 21g carbs.
> 
> I think I saw @TomJ recommend it



Damn that sounds awesome. Is siggis the brand? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn that sounds awesome. Is siggis the brand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## iGone (Aug 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Switched Greek yogurt for plain non fat siggis  skyr yogurt.
> Really good macros
> 2 cups is about 56g protein 21g carbs.
> 
> I think I saw @TomJ  recommend it


I've been a Siggi's stan for 3 years now.
It's the easiest to digest, tastes the best and has the best macros. Trader Joe's store brand skyr is also fantastic.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 17, 2022)

Took yesterday off because I’m feeling run down and i just ate, laid around and slept.

Today felt good. 
I really like the pullover I changed to but the bar position hurts my wrists
Sucks but I’ll keep trying out different ones. 


Back/biceps 
Bodymasters pullover Seat 3 arm 40
200x6,2,1,1 form was bad lower weight 
120x5,3,3,2
80x5,6,5,5

180x4,1,1,1
110x2,2,2,2
70x7,6,3,5

Bent over Db row 
90x6

FreeMotion lpd upper back 
160x6,1,1,1
100x3,2,1,1
60x4,4,3,2

Black cybex preacher seat 2
70x12,2,1,1
50x2,1,1,1
30x2,3,2,2


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

Switched hip press for swing squats

Legs 
Med x leg ext seat on 5
260x15+6
160x5+6
100x6+6

260x4+6
160x4*6
100x6+6

 Swing squat 
100x11+6
75x4+6
Bwx2+6

Nebula lying leg curl 
60x13,2,1,1
40x2,1,1,1
30x1,1,1,1


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 18, 2022)

Is a swing squat like a pendulum squat?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Is a swing squat like a pendulum squat?


Yes but a better piece of equipment


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

Account Suspended


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

Wanted a dessert 
So I mixed 2 cups skyr plain fat free yogurt with 2tbsp of honey and 2tbsp of Nutella. 
626 cals 
58g protein 
11g fat
77g carbs


----------



## TomJ (Aug 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Wanted a dessert
> So I mixed 2 cups skyr plain fat free yogurt with 2tbsp of honey and 2tbsp of Nutella.
> 626 cals
> 58g protein
> ...


nutella in yogurt.... youre a monster

that doesnt even sound good in prep right now


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> nutella in yogurt.... youre a monster
> 
> that doesnt even sound good in prep right now


It was damn good. Tasted like a chocolate moose


----------



## MindlessWork (Aug 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> nutella in yogurt.... youre a monster
> 
> that doesnt even sound good in prep right now


I should try that...thanks @RiR0 for that


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I should try that...thanks @RiR0 for that


Try it but remember I’m the one who likes to mix cream of rice, peaches and chicken in a bowl


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 18, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Thanks. It seems like the perfect plateau buster for the fall when I can dedicate time to having a spotter and not working from home


Psh
drop the weight


Human_Backhoe said:


> That's hard to find. I have the wife at home but there is no way she could manage dragging me up on a squat, even though she is strong as hell and lifts.
> 
> Rest pause DC kicks the shit out of me lol.



Pussy
Ill teach you how to bail on lifts properly when im up there
No spotter is no excuse

Jesus is my spotter and we are cruising for PRs


RiR0 said:


> Switched hip press for swing squats
> 
> Legs
> Med x leg ext seat on 5
> ...



Im getting phantom pain from even thinking of your quads after those sets of leg extensions.
Soooo going to try it.


RiR0 said:


> Wanted a dessert
> So I mixed 2 cups skyr plain fat free yogurt with 2tbsp of honey and 2tbsp of Nutella.
> 626 cals
> 58g protein
> ...



Im not going to Tag Achilles
Nutella in fat free Greek yogurt?

Hes old and might have a stroke


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Psh
> drop the weight
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it’s Icelandic yogurt. 
I like it more than the Greek


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Actually it’s Icelandic yogurt.
> I like it more than the Greek



DEFINITLY not tagging him now


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 18, 2022)

I’ve been craving yogurt specifically this week and hit up Trader Joe’s regularly. My lunches have been their Greek salads.


RiR0 said:


> Wanted a dessert
> So I mixed 2 cups skyr plain fat free yogurt with 2tbsp of honey and 2tbsp of Nutella.
> 626 cals
> 58g protein
> ...


----------



## Yano (Aug 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Jesus is my spotter and we are cruising for PRs


Dude I want that on a fucking Tshirt


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude I want that on a fucking Tshirt



The template


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

@silentlemon1011 after the first set of leg extensions you probably won’t think you’ll make it through the second and it’ll hurt like shit but your quads will actually feel better after you push through the second set.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @silentlemon1011 after the first set of leg extensions you probably won’t think you’ll make it through the second and it’ll hurt like shit but your quads will actually feel better after you push through the second set.



The rest pause +6 had me like....damn...
Then drop
Rest pause+6
Drop
Rest pause +6

Im like.. yeah, thats going to mess me up


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The rest pause +6 had me like....damn...
> Then drop
> Rest pause+6
> Drop
> ...


The +6 is forced reps.
I can spot myself on the med x leg extension


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The +6 is forced reps.
> I can spot myself on the med x leg extension



So the 6 is cheat reps as opposed to rest pause?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

On movements where I can’t spot myself I do the rest pause


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So the 6 is cheat reps as opposed to rest pause?


No. It’s helping out only enough to where you can get extra reps.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 18, 2022)

The med x has a handle on it where i can assist just enough to where I’m still pushing with everything I have


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> On movements where I can’t spot myself I do the rest pause



Gotcha
Understood
This all makes a bit more sense
Definitly going to try it tomorow morning, ill let you know if i can walk or not


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Start of week 4:
Again added weight or reps. 
This really is a hell of a routine that nobody does.
Really wish Trevor Smith was still with us today. 

Chest/calves 
Hoist fly seat on 7
285x13,1,1,1
165x7,1,1,1
105x5,3,3,3

285x1,1,1,1
165x5,2,1,1
105x5,3,2,1

FreeMotion chest press 
120x9,2,1,1
70x3,1,1,1
40x7,4,5,5

Seated calf raise
150x8,3,1,1
125x2,1,1,1
100x2,1,1,1


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Shoulders/tris
Flex lat raise seat on5
120x12,2,1,1
70x2,1,1,2
40x4,2,1,1

120x2,1,1,1
70x2,1,1,1
40x4,1,1,1

Body masters shoulder press 
230x7,2,1,1
140x2,2,1,1
80x2,2,1,2

Cable pd 
140x7,2,1,1
80x6,2,22
50x5,4,4,2


----------



## Thewall (Aug 26, 2022)

Hey Riro. Keep seeing your name mentioned in logs. Checked yours out. Nice work man.  You look like you know your shit!!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 28, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Hey Riro. Keep seeing your name mentioned in logs. Checked yours out. Nice work man.  You look like you know your shit!!


Thanks buddy. It’s taken me 20 years of picking brains, reading and the trying everything I could.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 28, 2022)

Alright, took some days off  my groin, glute and hip were aggravated.
Have no idea how I probably slept wrong.
Everything feels good but I don’t want to jump back in immediately training with that much failure and beyond. 

What I decided to do was a full body with days off only as needed. 
This first day was a kick in the ass. 
I moved from exercise to exercise as quick as I could. Was about 1-3 minutes enough time to catch my breath and feel like I put some effort into it.
Every movement to positive or technical failure. 
Only 1 working set per exercise.
There’s a rep range goal but failure is the most important. 
Rep ranges are 8-20reps 
Body weight movements are amrap
My conditioning will improve as days go by.
My body was like wtf
Minimal warm up sets.
Only 1-2 Feeler sets really


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 28, 2022)

More notes:
Reps a supposed to be like a piston up but very controlled.
Most movements are in the mid range no lockout and no stretch.

Panata decline- 3x45ppsx12
Dipsx20
Db laterals-40x15
Fat man rows 100x15
Neutral grip pull-up x3
Db hammer curl 50x12
Reverse hyper x20
Belt squat 4ppsx lost count felt like I was gonna have a stroke 
Seated calves raise 
Crunches x40
Adductor 5px 14


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 28, 2022)

I know pump doesn’t matter but….. it felt cool as fuck with a full body pump 😂


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

Dude Idk how I’ve gotten so far behind in your log. That swing squat machine looks fucking awesome. That ROM is incredible. It looks so natural. Seems like it would be so much easier on the joints. I would love to try one of those out. I’ve never seen one until your video. Also, I’m all about the pumps too. They feel amazing and make you look so big for a bit lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

That was rough.
This was one of those times I didn’t listen my body knowing that I should ease to such a high frequency.
It’s a lesson learned.

Decline seat on 11 x11
Dipsx21
Lat raises x16
Fat man rows x7
Pull-ups x4
Rvhx13
Hammer curl x15
Squats x30
Calves x17
Crunches x9
Skipped adductor felt aggravated


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That was rough.
> This was one of those times I didn’t listen my body knowing that I should ease to such a high frequency.
> It’s a lesson learned.
> 
> ...


This full body stuff fucks me up badly man.
After hitting so many groups with gusto, i can barely get showered and dressed for work after.

Its an obvious sign that i should adopt a full body style for a while

But im not going to lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Really cool though wanted post a pic of the decline press it’s a dual smith flat/decline press


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> This full body stuff fucks me up badly man.
> After hitting so many groups with gusto, i can barely get showered and dressed for work after.
> 
> Its an obvious sign that i should adopt a full body style for a while
> ...


Yeah you’ve gotta get conditioned for it.
How I’m doing it isn’t too bad as it’s only 1 set per exercise.
I really thought about alternating a day where I do isolation movements like flys instead of a press and leg extensions instead of squats and leg curls instead of rvh. 
Was going to do that today but I saw the damn decline and I was like nah I’m gonna use that again


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 31, 2022)

Subbed in now, nice work brother


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

1minute rest between all sets.
Might shorten rest periods as time goes on. 
3 days on 1day off.

Adding a couple days
Chest/back/calves 
Db press 150x12,130x14,120x14
Nautilus SA cable row 12x5,10x15,9x10
Pull ups-oh wide grip x2, uh medium gripx 1, neutralx2
Standing calves 3sets


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Legs 
Body masters leg ext 100x13
Nautilus selectorized leg press quad focus
140x10,110x21
Ghr machine 280x6,320x9
Free motion leg curl 80x15
Abs 3 sets


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

About the routine.
All sets to failure 
3sets per body part 
Back gets 3 width and 3thickness 
Could be different a exercise each set.
Pretty basic low volume


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Chest/back/calves 
Legs/abs
Shoulders/arms/calves 
Day off if needed


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

If I were to run a hypertrophy routine something like this would be right up my alley! Looks simple, effective, fun!


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> If I were to run a hypertrophy routine something like this would be right up my alley! Looks simple, effective, fun!


It is. You could switch it to a ppl if you wanted. 
The workouts are pretty short too.
I did the chest and back day in like around 20-30 minutes I believe


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It is. You could switch it to a ppl if you wanted.
> The workouts are pretty short too.
> I did the chest and back day in like around 20-30 minutes I believe


I like the chest/back dynamic. That's why I went with the phracks variant of GreySkull because it adds the Row on bench days! Your workouts are so deceiving lol. They look short but pushing it to where you do is no walk in the park I bet!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 1minute rest between all sets.
> Might shorten rest periods as time goes on.
> 3 days on 1day off.
> 
> ...


You forgot weighted in front of pull ups


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> You forgot weighted in front of pull ups


Weighed you say? If I remember I’ll take a pic of a piece of equipment tomorrow.
It’s a weighted pull up/dip/belt squat


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Weighed you say? If I remember I’ll take a pic of a piece of equipment tomorrow.
> It’s a weighted pull up/dip/belt squat


Oh nice. I use your  normal belt and some plates usually hit myself in the nuts at least once a week


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Oh nice. I use your  normal belt and some plates usually hit myself in the nuts at least once a week


You ever catch your sack in between the plates?


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You ever catch your sack in between the plates?


Nah bro my sack high n tight 20 years of gear hasn't left me w much


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Nah bro my sack high n tight 20 years of gear hasn't left me w much


Damn a wtf post...the lack of testicles finally put you over the top


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Damn a wtf post...the lack of testicles finally put you over the top


😂 it was an accident I fixed it big buddy


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 it was an accident I fixed it big buddy


I was gonna say!  I figured it would've been my admission to watching a tranny rail a broad while eating complimentary breakfast earlier this afternoon that did it


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Shoulders/arms/calves
Cable Y raise 60x3,40x6,30x9
Db neutral grip tricep floor press 130x7,120x8,110x6
Cybex preacher curl 100x11,90x8,80x12
Standing calves 3 sets


----------



## Thewall (Sep 6, 2022)

what is your weight at now?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> what is your weight at now?


It’s staying between 235-240.


----------



## Zmn71 (Sep 6, 2022)

Investing in Humapro stock because of this log.



Also ordered a tub of pineapple 😏


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Zmn71 said:


> Investing in Humapro stock because of this log.
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered a tub of pineapple 😏



Strawberry Kiwi is 12.7% more Anabolic


----------



## Thewall (Sep 6, 2022)

Nice man. Good fucken weight. You maintaining now


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Strawberry Kiwi is 12.7% more Anabolic


You gotta get the blueberry


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice man. Good fucken weight. You maintaining now


Yeah. I really want to try and push the calories higher but I just don’t wanna chance the digestion issues for now.


----------



## Zmn71 (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yeah. I really want to try and push the calories higher but I just don’t wanna chance the digestion issues for now.


Have you tried adding fermented foods to your diet such as raw sauerkraut/kimchi? That was a lifesaver after c-diff fucked my stomach up for a year.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Strawberry Kiwi is 12.7% more Anabolic


Not to mention the anabolic increase from boofing it!


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Zmn71 said:


> Have you tried adding fermented foods to your diet such as raw sauerkraut/kimchi? That was a lifesaver after c-diff fucked my stomach up for a year.


I’m a picky eater honestly I can’t even stand the smell or texture


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m a picky eater honestly I can’t even stand the smell or texture


I can get you bigger n bigger


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You gotta get the blueberry





Slabiathan said:


> Not to mention the anabolic increase from boofing it!



So
Correct me if im wrong
But
What im reading is........ if i Boof Blueberry Humapro, ill be as big as RIR?


----------



## Zmn71 (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m a picky eater honestly I can’t even stand the smell or texture


Maybe kefir if you don’t mind sour yogurt. Full of healthy bacteria.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So
> Correct me if im wrong
> But
> What im reading is........ if i Boof Blueberry Humapro, ill be as big as RIR?


I wish I could answer that for you. All I'm saying is I've put 125 lbs on my squat since July 11th and boof it every day lol.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So
> Correct me if im wrong
> But
> What im reading is........ if i Boof Blueberry Humapro, ill be as big as RIR?


You...no never


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I wish I could answer that for you. All I'm saying is I've put 125 lbs on my squat since July 11th and boof it every day lol.



sold


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> sold


D
U
M
B
B
E
L
L


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> You...no never



I only have 35lb of lean mass to go


Achillesking said:


> D
> U
> M
> B
> ...


s

Are for losers


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I only have 35lb of lean mass to go
> 
> s
> 
> Are for losers


PPL.....🤣🤣🙄🤣🙄🤣🙄🤭🤭🤭🤭👌👌👌👌👻👻👻👻


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> PPL.....🤣🤣🙄🤣🙄🤣🙄🤭🤭🤭🤭👌👌👌👌👻👻👻👻



Im broken!!!!
Ill show you.
By finally beating your warmup with my 1RM
Youll see!!!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

PPL  for men who are afraid of volume


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im broken!!!!
> Ill show you.
> By finally beating your warmup with my 1RM
> Youll see!!!


I'm broken inside it's that which fuels me to be the strongest Greek Alive


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm broken inside it's that which fuels me to be the strongest Greek Alive


I thought it was the oikos


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I thought it was the oikos


Ohhh man you almost earned yourself a shit post you little  racist


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 6, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I wish I could answer that for you. All I'm saying is I've put 125 lbs on my squat since July 11th and boof it every day lol.


DAMMIT!! I MISSED THE BOOFING GAINZZ!!! Shit.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> DAMMIT!! I MISSED THE BOOFING GAINZZ!!! Shit.


Never to late to start!! It's g2g LeGiT GAINZZZZ!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 6, 2022)

AND HE TOLD ME NOT TO GET THE BLUEBERRY CUZ IT SMELLS FUNNY!!!

Turns out, blueberry boofing was the secret all along.... I think RiR0 doesnt like me


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> AND HE TOLD ME NOT TO GET THE BLUEBERRY CUZ IT SMELLS FUNNY!!!
> 
> Turns out, blueberry boofing was the secret all along.... I think RiR0 doesnt like me


I never said no blueberry. 
I like the smell 😂


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I never said no blueberry.
> I like the smell 😂


on second thought.... it was that 3BG character who told me to watch out for the smellz.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 6, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> AND HE TOLD ME NOT TO GET THE BLUEBERRY CUZ IT SMELLS FUNNY!!!
> 
> Turns out, blueberry boofing was the secret all along.... I think RiR0 doesnt like me


Blue Berry is just a decoy, BLU RAZZ is where all the boofy goodness is!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> on second thought.... it was that 3BG character who told me to watch out for the smellz.



You should block @BigBaldBeardGuy


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 7, 2022)

Bump because I want to get back to reading logs


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Really cool though wanted post a pic of the decline press it’s a dual smith flat/decline press



The equipment in that gym looks so awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Sep 10, 2022)

Riro, what do you allow your off-season body fat to get to (10-12 percent). I have a feeling I am close. Calipers say 9, but I know they are not accurate. Thanks 

Ps , don’t mean to sabotage your log with this, just wanted to ask your opinion on this.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 10, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Riro, what do you allow your off-season body fat to get to (10-12 percent). I have a feeling I am close. Calipers say 9, but I know they are not accurate. Thanks
> 
> Ps , don’t mean to sabotage your log with this, just wanted to ask your opinion on this.


I don’t do any measurements but if I had to guess it’s usually up to 10-12.
I’ve gotten sloppy and gone up to 15 at times.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 10, 2022)

Thank you so you can tell just by looks?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 10, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thank you so you can tell just by looks?


Yeah it’s just a guess. 
I’m not so much worried about a hard number if that makes sense.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 10, 2022)

Gotcha.  Thanks  for the info. Trying to figure my next move!!!


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 10, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Gotcha.  Thanks  for the info. Trying to figure my next move!!!


If I can help at all let me know


----------



## Thewall (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks Riro, if u don’t mind can you look at my log page 31 and tell me what you think as far as room for more bulk or I should start to tighten up first.  Need more size but want to do it right. 

Thanks


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

Gotta love having [mention]RiR0 [/mention] here. You the real MVP cousin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Sep 10, 2022)

Totally, we all need someone with knowledge in this game. I think it is very hard sometimes to be your own critic.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Totally, we all need someone with knowledge in this game. I think it is very hard sometimes to be your own critic.



It’s extremely hard man. I used to train people about 10 years ago and have probably forgotten more shot than I know now. It’s really good to have guys like him around that give you that “oh yeaaaah” moment, or teach you shit you didn’t even know, or to have as a coach. I’ve never had a coach and know I would look like an entirely different person if I did. I plan to within the next year when it is more feasible. Guys like Riro are Few and far between. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Sep 10, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Totally, we all need someone with knowledge in this game. I think it is very hard sometimes to be your own critic.


If he doesn’t recommend kick backs with GVT, drop him as a coach, is all I’m saying 😂


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Guys like Riro are Few and far between


Every time I have the thought of deviating from my cut, I imagine @RiR0 giving each bad decision a WTF emoji. Works every time.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Every time I have the thought of deviating from my cut, I imagine @RiR0 giving each bad decision a WTF emoji. Works every time.



Hahaha that’s perfect. Good tool to keep in your toolbox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 11, 2022)

Was sick for a couple of days but finally back in the gym today.
Feeling a little weak because my appetite has been bad and I haven’t been eating much 

Chest/back/calves 
Cable press 130x8,110x9,90x12
Horizontal rows medx 6,wide x3,close x4
Free motion pd 160x5,140x6
Iron cross 120x6
Hoist calf 13x14,14,16


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Was sick for a couple of days but finally back in the gym today.
> Feeling a little weak because my appetite has been bad and I haven’t been eating much
> 
> Chest/back/calves
> ...


No excuses mthr fkr get after it! Force feed!  In all seriousness glad you're feeling better.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 11, 2022)

Glad you’re feeling better. That shit sucks when it keeps you out of the gym. It would be different if it were active recovery for growth. Being sick mind fucks me so bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 12, 2022)

😂 @Mrre412  you’re little retard ass is on a wtf spree. This forum isn’t for you little bitch


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 @Mrre412  you’re little retard ass is on a wtf spree. This forum isn’t for you little bitch


Where did it start, dude? 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 12, 2022)

Tired today. Hit failure on the first set of hacks. It’s bugging me because I think I could’ve gotten more reps on the back off set.

Legs/abs 
Sissy Hack Squats 6ppsx lost count, 5ppsx no idea 
Hoist leg ext 7x14
Rvh x17,14
Adductor 7px8
Abs 3 sets


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 12, 2022)

How's the glutamine treating you?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> How's the glutamine treating you?


Not sure tbh I’m still getting over a stomach bug.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm here @RiR0 despite you never coming to my log I am here


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm here @RiR0 despite you never coming to my log I am here


Im 500x worse than the average terrible person


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not sure tbh I’m still getting over a stomach bug.


I wondered if the glutamine was why your stomach was giving you hell this time. Hopefully it'll get itself sorted out soon though. Feel better!


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I wondered if the glutamine was why your stomach was giving you hell this time. Hopefully it'll get itself sorted out soon though. Feel better!


Not this time. My daughter is preschool and my immune system is shit.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not this time. My daughter is preschool and my immune system is shit.


Lil adorable germ magnets. We just did a round of something, the minute he started getting a scratchy cough I started slamming oscillococcinum. I hate being sick.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 12, 2022)

From now own this log will be called
“Refuse to let you not die candycrusher”


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Lil adorable germ magnets. We just did a round of something, the minute he started getting a scratchy cough I started slamming oscillococcinum. I hate being sick.


Worst part is I’m the only one in the house who seems to get affected.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Im 500x worse than the average terrible person


Your so fuckin toxic reading your posts make me get my guts tore up


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Your so fuckin toxic reading your posts make me get my guts tore up


Would you say he’s 500x more toxic than the average internet user?


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Would you say he’s 500x more toxic than the average internet user?


Average is my trigger word!!!!!! Report report


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 12, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> oscillococcinum


WTF is that..
We raised two rug rats and I never heard of this..

Will it cure me of the ear infection’s my wife give’s me.😂😂🤙


----------



## PZT (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Your so fuckin toxic reading your posts make me get my guts tore up


Naw that was me


----------



## PZT (Sep 12, 2022)

#guts&butts


----------



## PZT (Sep 12, 2022)

That’s also my Netflix profile namw


----------



## PZT (Sep 12, 2022)

I stole it from somebody on here lol


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 12, 2022)

Wanted to post some unique pieces from the gym
The last one is a standing leg extension


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 13, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> WTF is that..
> We raised two rug rats and I never heard of this..
> 
> Will it cure me of the ear infection’s my wife give’s me.😂😂🤙





 Doubtful about the ear infections.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Wanted to post some unique pieces from the gym
> The last one is a standing leg extension


That standing leg looks vicious. I like it!


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 13, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> That standing leg looks vicious. I like it!


I still haven’t used it. Im going to on my next leg day. 
It’s a literal play ground for meat heads and gym rats


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I still haven’t used it. Im going to on my next leg day.
> It’s a literal play ground for meat heads and gym rats


I've heard there is about 1000 back machines. I can't wait to go one day


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 13, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I've heard there is about 1000 back machines. I can't wait to go one day


There’s endless everything


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 17, 2022)

From yesterday:

Currently in the middle of a training blast. 
was chest/back, legs, shoulders/arms, day off, repeat.
So everything 2x a week.
Starting today I upped the frequency to 3x a week moving to a torso/limbs split.
One working set per bodypart to failure.
I’m very scatter brained so I’ll add in things as I remember.

rest is around 1 minute between sets and movements. Basically as long as it takes to catch my breath.

Torso heavy 
Db bench press 160x8 
Db bent row 130x6
Wide lpd 165x5
Cable SA shoulder press 120x9
Abs x failure


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 17, 2022)

Limbs load 
Life fitness calf press 230x11,190x9
Sissy hack 7ppsx15
Ghr 280x9
Db hammer 60x10
Flex tri pushdown 180x9


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Sep 18, 2022)

Torso med/high rep day

Inverted row x7
Cable press 120 ps x 24
Iron cross 105x15
Db lat raise 50x14
Abs


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> From yesterday:
> 
> Currently in the middle of a training blast.
> was chest/back, legs, shoulders/arms, day off, repeat.
> ...



Man that sounds exhausting. How is your recovery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man that sounds exhausting. How is your recovery?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far good.
I’m in and out of the gym in about 20-30minutes.
I feel awake when I leave the gym instead of my normal getting hit by a truck. 
My food intake and my drugs are higher so that’s going to help.
Its only 1 hard set but it’s no forced reps or anything beyond positive failure.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So far good.
> I’m in and out of the gym in about 20-30minutes.
> I feel awake when I leave the gym instead of my normal getting hit by a truck.
> My food intake and my drugs are higher so that’s going to help.
> Its only 1 hard set but it’s no forced reps or anything beyond positive failure.



Sounds like a really good combination. I guarantee you’re getting better recovery than most are from hitting everything once a week. Interesting approach. I have a habit of over stimulating my CNS and have to have forced rest and deloads or risk injury. Lately I’m changed things a bit, for most part, and keeping myself from doing too much every workout. Starting to realize that my body is responding better that way and recovering way better. I bet it’s nice as hell saving that time by only being in there around 30 mins too. Always cool to see your training.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sounds like a really good combination. I guarantee you’re getting better recovery than most are from hitting everything once a week. Interesting approach. I have a habit of over stimulating my CNS and have to have forced rest and deloads or risk injury. Lately I’m changed things a bit, for most part, and keeping myself from doing too much every workout. Starting to realize that my body is responding better that way and recovering way better. I bet it’s nice as hell saving that time by only being in there around 30 mins too. Always cool to see your training.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy.

It’s really nice being in and out. 
I got the idea from reading some of the old Leo Costa Big Beyond Belief stuff.
I’m going to keep an eye on how my joints and tendons feel. 
I like the idea of keeping mps elevated every 48 hours-72 hours and also challenging the notion that volume really matters when it comes to muscle growth.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 19, 2022)

In and out in no time. 

Will take some time probably a couple of weeks to get used to the standing leg ext. having to play around with setting it up as well.
It’s really cool though and I liked it. 
You’re moving your whole body. 
Felt no pressure or pain in my knees. 

Limbs 
Quantum seated Calves 240x15,200x13
Standing leg ext 90x4 
Reverse hyper x15
FreeMotion tri pd SA 60x14
Cybex preacher SA 50x14


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> In and out in no time.
> 
> Will take some time probably a couple of weeks to get used to the standing leg ext. having to play around with setting it up as well.
> It’s really cool though and I liked it.
> ...



Nice work man. I’ve never seen standing leg extensions. Is that on a machine? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Nice work man. I’ve never seen standing leg extensions. Is that on a machine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s the westside quad/hip developer


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s the westside quad/hip developer



Thanks for the pic dude. Those seem intense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

Torso pump day didn’t count reps just did a bunch of reps until failure besides the pull-up because I suck at those 

Neutral grip pull up x5
Hoist pec Dec 
Dante row 
Flex lat raise 
Abs


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so far behind!  That machine is fuckin monstrous. How do the squats feel?


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Chest/back/calves
> Legs/abs
> Shoulders/arms/calves
> Day off if needed


My kind of split.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> The equipment in that gym looks so awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shits from the future.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> My food intake and my drugs are higher so that’s going to help.


Would you say they are 1.5g's higher?  Jk man, great log.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Would you say they are 1.5g's higher?  Jk man, great log.


Getting there 😂 
Let’s see
600 primo 
800dhb
1g test
200 tren


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Getting there 😂
> Let’s see
> 1.5g primo
> 1.5g dhb
> ...


Fixed


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Getting there
> Let’s see
> 600 primo
> 800dhb
> ...



You wildddddd boiiiii


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 20, 2022)

we have something in common, we both suck at pullups! 😆


----------



## TODAY (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> pump


What the fuck is happening here


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What the fuck is happening here


It seems Brother Kickback was more influential then we thought! 

May the pump be with you.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What the fuck is happening here


"Time out" got him all fkd up. Either that or the lithium someone slipped in his supps.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> we have something in common, we both suck at pullups! 😆


I suck at inverted rows too.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Stickler said:


> "Time out" got him all fkd up. Either that or the lithium someone slipped in his supps.


Go back to the beginning and I had a whole shoulder/arm pump day


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 21, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm so far behind!  That machine is fuckin monstrous. How do the squats feel?


Good I like it a lot more than the regular pendulum squat. You’re not as locked into place so it’s a more natural movement


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 25, 2022)

Missed a few days. Busy with work and home.

Progressed on everything though

Torso loading

Db bench press 160x11
Db bent row 130x8
Db lat raise 50x16
Neutral grip med pulldown 165x6
Abs x failure


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 25, 2022)

To be transparent my diet has been utter shit the past few days as well. 
The only thing I’ve been tracking is protein other than that just eating whatever. 
Yes I could’ve meal prepped or made better food choices on the run but I didn’t and that’s life. Digestion is okay but it’ll catch up to me. 
It’s been nice not giving a fuck about what I’m eating. 
a couple of times my lunch has been a couple of krispie kreme donuts and 2 Fairlife protein shakes🥰
There’s been some mcchicken sandwiches, large fries, 10 nuggets and humapro with sweet tea in there as well. 
I added in 50mcg of t3 because I’m an asshole. Jk


----------



## hard_gains (Sep 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> To be transparent my diet has been utter shit the past few days as well.
> The only thing I’ve been tracking is protein other than that just eating whatever.
> Yes I could’ve meal prepped or made better food choices on the run but I didn’t and that’s life. Digestion is okay but it’ll catch up to me.
> It’s been nice not giving a fuck about what I’m eating.
> ...


Fuck it. That's how I get when to much shit is going on in the daily life.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

Used a different hack because the star trac was taken the cybex was a lot fucking heavier. I like it though and nobody ever uses it.

Limbs load 
Life fitness calf press 250x9,230x7
Cybex Sissy hack 7ppsx8
Ghr 260x6
Db hammer 60x12
Flex tri pushdown 180x10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 26, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> .
> a couple of times my lunch has been a couple of krispie kreme donuts and 2 Fairlife protein shakes🥰


Yums


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 26, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yums


Yeah I’m gonna keep this in there 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 28, 2022)

Changed cable press machines as the other one was harder to get set up in 

Inverted row x8
Life fitness Cable press 120 ps x18
Iron cross 120x10
Cable y raise 3px17
Abs


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> To be transparent my diet has been utter shit the past few days as well.
> The only thing I’ve been tracking is protein other than that just eating whatever.
> Yes I could’ve meal prepped or made better food choices on the run but I didn’t and that’s life. Digestion is okay but it’ll catch up to me.
> It’s been nice not giving a fuck about what I’m eating.
> ...


I believe this is known as the @PZT diet.


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I believe this is known as the @PZT diet.


I expect royalties


----------



## Stickler (Sep 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> I expect royalties


Paid in Taki flavored Humapro.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 30, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Paid in Taki flavored Humapro.


🤔 or maybe Dorito flavored!


----------



## Stickler (Sep 30, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 🤔 or maybe Dorito flavored!


Either way, Humapro base or no royalty deal.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 30, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 🤔 or maybe Dorito flavored!


Doritos are like your cousin; you’ll take them when nothing else is available


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 🤔 or maybe Dorito flavored!


Shut yo ass up


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Doritos are like your cousin; you’ll take them when nothing else is available


There’s like 5 chips I’d choose over a fkin basic assed Dorito


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Doritos are like your cousin; you’ll take them when nothing else is available


It depends....Which Cousin?


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> There’s like 5 chips I’d choose over a fkin basic assed Dorito


Let's See
Chip Foose? I don't know any other Chips you might like.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 30, 2022)

Doritos rock. Takis are pure fucking shit


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Doritos rock. Takis are pure fucking shit


Oh yea? Well Steel Reserve is for trailer park trash with a history of domestic violence. So tell Becky Sue to crush your wind pipe with a can of cream corn.


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Let's See
> Chip Foose? I don't know any other Chips you might like.


Flaming Hot Cheetos for one.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 30, 2022)

Just to update. I’ve got the flu pretty bad, I thought it was just really bad allergies at first. it’s going on around 2 weeks now. Can’t even drive without getting dizzy and I can’t really stay awake longer 30-an hour. No real appetite the only thing I’ve been able to eat is Panera bread bowls and soup.
I knew something was up when I was having trouble recovering from such abbreviated workouts.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just to update. I’ve got the flu pretty bad, I thought it was just really bad allergies at first. it’s going on around 2 weeks now. Can’t even drive without getting dizzy and I can’t really stay awake longer 30-an hour. No real appetite the only thing I’ve been able to eat is Panera bread bowls and soup.
> I knew something was up when I was having trouble recovering from such abbreviated workouts.



Shit man I hate to hear that. I hope it passes soon. The flu fucks me up bad. Get better bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just to update. I’ve got the flu pretty bad, I thought it was just really bad allergies at first. it’s going on around 2 weeks now. Can’t even drive without getting dizzy and I can’t really stay awake longer 30-an hour. No real appetite the only thing I’ve been able to eat is Panera bread bowls and soup.
> I knew something was up when I was having trouble recovering from such abbreviated workouts.


Hope you recover soon. Just went through that shit too. It's awful. Rest up,  enjoy your soup.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 1, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Hope you recover soon. Just went through that shit too. It's awful. Rest up,  enjoy your soup.





IronSoul said:


> Shit man I hate to hear that. I hope it passes soon. The flu fucks me up bad. Get better bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you both. 
What’s crazy I swear my daughter and wife are immune to everything.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Thank you both.
> What’s crazy I swear my daughter and wife are immune to everything.


Damn women and their super powers.... wait hang on, I'm the one that always gets sick and hubby n kid never do 🤔


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 1, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn women and their super powers.... wait hang on, I'm the one that always gets sick and hubby n kid never do



That’s why I’ve been married and divorced twice. Those damn super powers lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just to update. I’ve got the flu pretty bad, I thought it was just really bad allergies at first. it’s going on around 2 weeks now. Can’t even drive without getting dizzy and I can’t really stay awake longer 30-an hour. No real appetite the only thing I’ve been able to eat is Panera bread bowls and soup.
> I knew something was up when I was having trouble recovering from such abbreviated workouts.


Feel better soon.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

Too many days off for me and too many missed sessions dealing with this bullshit.
Finally feeling about 70% but that’s good enough for me.
I was breathing like I was doing sprints and it was hard to catch my breath. 
Felt pretty weak. 
It was a hard head first session though.
Things a little bit different.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

Todays session 
Lower loading
Cybex hack high and wide stance 6ppsx 6
Quad/hip machine 2px7
Hoist leg curl 10x8
Adductor 7px8,4,3
Calf raise 250x6,230x5

Upper pump
5s in the hole
A1Cable fly press 
A2 close grip pd 
B1 flex lat raise 
B2 cable crunch 
C1 cable curl
C2 tricep push down


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

Next session will be upper loading/lower pump


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Too many days off for me and too many missed sessions dealing with this bullshit.
> Finally feeling about 70% but that’s good enough for me.
> I was breathing like I was doing sprints and it was hard to catch my breath.
> Felt pretty weak.
> ...


You have been through the wringer lately with getting sick. Hope you continue to feel better man. I used to get sick every few months until I started taking zinc and magnesium with a glass of airborne(dissolving tab). Since then I have been sick once (covid) other than that allergies is all. I know you know more than me about that shit but on the off chance thought maybe it may help.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You have been through the wringer lately with getting sick. Hope you continue to feel better man. I used to get sick every few months until I started taking zinc and magnesium with a glass of airborne(dissolving tab). Since then I have been sick once (covid) other than that allergies is all. I know you know more than me about that shit but on the off chance thought maybe it may help.


I’ll fucking try it buddy. Appreciate the suggestion. 
My daughter is in preschool and gymnastics and takes swim lessons so I’m always around people and their kids. If she gets something her and the wife will be fine I get floored. 
I’ll be honest I do believe the gear fucks my immune system. It drives me nuts though.
That’s one thing I do like about people seeing my log is it gives an honest and open look at how things should work on paper vs real life at least I try to do that.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll fucking try it buddy. Appreciate the suggestion.
> My daughter is in preschool and gymnastics and takes swim lessons so I’m always around people and their kids. If she gets something her and the wife will be fine I get floored.
> I’ll be honest I do believe the gear fucks my immune system. It drives me nuts though.
> That’s one thing I do like about people seeing my log is it gives an honest and open look at how things should work on paper vs real life at least I try to do that.


I have a 10 yo boy, 5th grade and does karate classes every day after school. I know how it is, they bring it all home to us. Lol. But it is so worth it when you get to watch them doing their thing and how excited they get.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 3, 2022)

I heard someone say once,"being a parent is so rewarding but somehow at the same time they suck the life right out of ya"


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll fucking try it buddy. Appreciate the suggestion.
> My daughter is in preschool and gymnastics and takes swim lessons so I’m always around people and their kids. If she gets something her and the wife will be fine I get floored.
> I’ll be honest I do believe the gear fucks my immune system. It drives me nuts though.
> That’s one thing I do like about people seeing my log is it gives an honest and open look at how things should work on paper vs real life at least I try to do that.


Vitamin D daily. I haven't been significantly sick in ages. I do get the flu shot every year too.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 3, 2022)

Also, gear absolutely suppresses the immune system, that is a fact.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Also, gear absolutely suppresses the immune system, that is a fact.


Just sucks it does it with my baby doses


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just sucks it does it with my baby doses


my brain just malfunctioned. Rir0 + baby doses = does not compute.
oh wait, you mean baby doses atm. ic now


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll fucking try it buddy. Appreciate the suggestion.
> My daughter is in preschool and gymnastics and takes swim lessons so I’m always around people and their kids. If she gets something her and the wife will be fine I get floored.
> I’ll be honest I do believe the gear fucks my immune system. It drives me nuts though.
> That’s one thing I do like about people seeing my log is it gives an honest and open look at how things should work on paper vs real life at least I try to do that.



Add Primo

Maintain gains and boost immune system
GTG
Best of all worlds


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Add Primo
> 
> Maintain gains and boost immune system
> GTG
> Best of all worlds


So up the primo, guess I’ll bump it to a gram.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 3, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Vitamin D daily. I haven't been significantly sick in ages. I do get the flu shot every year too.



I absolutely have to supplement vitamin D. I take it daily. 

Glad to hear you’re feeling a little better Riro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 3, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Vitamin D daily. I haven't been significantly sick in ages. I do get the flu shot every year too.



I absolutely have to supplement vitamin D. I take it daily. 

Glad to hear you’re feeling a little better Riro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I absolutely have to supplement vitamin D. I take it daily.
> 
> Glad to hear you’re feeling a little better Riro.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy.
I’m gonna grab some vitamin d. 
How much are you guys dosing daily?


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> I’m gonna grab some vitamin d.
> How much are you guys dosing daily?


25 mcg (1000 IU) is what my doc recommended when I tested low for vitamin D once on bloods. I actually take 42.5 mcg (1700 IU) because my multivitamin has 17.5 mcg (700 IU) D3 and I take that along with the standard D3 dose every morning.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> I’m gonna grab some vitamin d.
> How much are you guys dosing daily?



No problem brother. I’ve been going anywhere from 3-5k iu. I was deficient in my labs about 8 months ago so started that, and it has helped a lot. My labs have shown that as well. As far as it actually increasing my levels. I haven’t been off and on sick with minor colds or sinus infections since I started either, I’ve been supplementing B5 daily as well. I haven’t been eating near enough veggies. I think with my gallbladder issue it’s even helped with digestion. Hopefully when I get this thing removed, It will help. I hope the vitamin D helps out bro. It’s especially good in the winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> No problem brother. I’ve been going anywhere from 3-5k iu. I was deficient in my labs about 8 months ago so started that, and it has helped a lot. My labs have shown that as well. As far as it actually increasing my levels. I haven’t been off and on sick with minor colds or sinus infections since I started either, I’ve been supplementing B5 daily as well. I haven’t been eating near enough veggies. I think with my gallbladder issue it’s even helped with digestion. Hopefully when I get this thing removed, It will help. I hope the vitamin D helps out bro. It’s especially good in the winter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





lifter6973 said:


> 25 mcg (1000 IU) is what my doc recommended when I tested low for vitamin D once on bloods. I actually take 42.5 mcg (1700 IU) because my multivitamin has 17.5 mcg (700 IU) D3 and I take that along with the standard D3 dose every morning.


Appreciate you guys.
How much b5 are you taking daily


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Appreciate you guys.
> How much b5 are you taking daily


Edit: Scratch that. 16 mg in my multivitamin.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> I’m gonna grab some vitamin d.
> How much are you guys dosing daily?


250mcg, split in half.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> 250mcg, split in half.


you mean 25mcg? 250 is a shit ton (10,000 IU)


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> you mean 25mcg? 250 is a shit ton (10,000 IU)


Definitely mean 10k iu. 

Last bloods had me at 49ng/mL and that's after being on 10k for over 6 months.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Definitely mean 10k iu.
> 
> Last bloods had me at 49ng/mL and that's after being on 10k for over 6 months.


Well that puts you in normal range but only after being on an extremely high dose for an extended period. What was your reading before that?


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Well that puts you in normal range but only after being on an extremely high dose for an extended period. What was your reading before that?


The lab couldn't detect it, so not positive, but low.


----------



## Bridgestone (Oct 4, 2022)

People metabolize D3 to the active hydroxy metabolite at such different rates there is not really a standard one size fits all dosing - blood work is needed to find out.  

The more fat you carry the faster your d3 levels will rise from what I've read.  I also have seen labs of individuals taking 10k iu's 5 days per week for 6 months just to get above 60ng.  Some docs even advocate closer to 80.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 5, 2022)

Day2 
Upper loading 
BO db row 130x8
Incline power lift seat on 1,4ppsx10
Pulldown mag wide grip 185x3
Pacific fitness shoulder press SA 150x10

Lower pump 10full 5 partial until failure 
Flex fitness machine squat 
Leg ext 
Calf raise


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 5, 2022)

Good day today. 
Feeling better, breathing is almost back to normal.
20 minutes Preworkout through workout sipped on 30oz of Gatorade with 4 scoops Humapro. 

Next training day will be lower body muscle rounds with isolation pump work. 

For the pump work I pick a weight I can get atleast 30reps with and just hammer the fuck out of it with continuous reps until failure.
I have fun with it. 
In the book Scott Stevenson gives examples like 5s in the hole, reverse 21s, negatives, etc. 
It gives me room to be creative.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2022)

Try a vit D plus Vit K supplement. Been taking this for a couple years now.









						The Synergistic Interplay between Vitamins D and K for Bone and Cardiovascular Health: A Narrative Review - PubMed
					

Vitamins D and K are both fat-soluble vitamins and play a central role in calcium metabolism. Vitamin D promotes the production of vitamin K-dependent proteins, which require vitamin K for carboxylation in order to function properly. The purpose of this review is to summarize available evidence...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 7, 2022)

Legs and bis are fucked. 
Long work day and couldn’t sleep for shit last night.
The little one had momma call me on the way home and said she missed me and wanted us to have a pizza night. 
Now relaxing with pizza and some ABC mouse 

Day 3 
Lower MR
Elite fts squat machine 4ppsx5x4,1x5
Strive leg ext p
Nebula lc p 
Hoist Calf press 13x5x4,1x6
Cybex preacher 100x5x4,1x6


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

Glad you’re feeling better dude. I gotta try those reverse 21’s I bet I would love those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> mag wide grip


Hey man, I've been thinking seriously about buying one of these. How do you like it? Have you tried ones with different grip widths?


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 8, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Hey man, I've been thinking seriously about buying one of these. How do you like it? Have you tried ones with different grip widths?


I’ve used them all. They’re definitely worth buying


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Glad you’re feeling better dude. I gotta try those reverse 21’s I bet I would love those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. Those reverse 21s are a mother fucker. Try them on a leg press or hack squat


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Thanks buddy. Those reverse 21s are a mother fucker. Try them on a leg press or hack squat



Dude, god bless. Idk if my balls are big enough for that yet. Especially coming back from an ankle injury about 6 months ago. But at the same time, you make me want to fucking try it. It’s so funny man. I’ve been at this since I was about 14 years of age. I fell in love with it. And thank god I did, because it’s given me some of the muscular maturity that it has and so much more. But also, 21’s used to be a staple in my regimen. And I never once, not one god damn time, with all the knowledge and experience I had or have, ever considered transferring 21’s to other muscle groups. How? How does that happen? Complacency bro!! That’s the only thing I can think of. And it takes friends like you to throw the idea out there to challenge me, that makes me realize, wow, why Wasn’t I incorporating that same approach into many different things? How fucking simple, yet it never crossed my fucking mind. Stupid bro. You have me excited about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 10, 2022)

Yesterday’s session

Day 4 
Upper MR
Chest supported db row 115x6x4
Iron cross 120x6x4.5
Low incline db scoop fly 50x6x4
Db lat raise 45x4x4,5x1,40x3
Lying db tri ext 50x5x4,1x7
Abs


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Dude, god bless. Idk if my balls are big enough for that yet. Especially coming back from an ankle injury about 6 months ago. But at the same time, you make me want to fucking try it. It’s so funny man. I’ve been at this since I was about 14 years of age. I fell in love with it. And thank god I did, because it’s given me some of the muscular maturity that it has and so much more. But also, 21’s used to be a staple in my regimen. And I never once, not one god damn time, with all the knowledge and experience I had or have, ever considered transferring 21’s to other muscle groups. How? How does that happen? Complacency bro!! That’s the only thing I can think of. And it takes friends like you to throw the idea out there to challenge me, that makes me realize, wow, why Wasn’t I incorporating that same approach into many different things? How fucking simple, yet it never crossed my fucking mind. Stupid bro. You have me excited about this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can’t take credit. I wish we could. It’s all Scott Stevenson. 
It’s fun just to pick a movement and think of a fucked up intensifier and just beat it into the ground


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

May have had some drinks the night I left my novel 

My apologies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I can’t take credit. I wish we could. It’s all Scott Stevenson.
> It’s fun just to pick a movement and think of a fucked up intensifier and just beat it into the ground


I need to find more. Been using Myo reps (cluster sets), Myo rep matches, and drop sets. Not much else. 

Lay some on me.


----------



## PZT (Oct 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yesterday’s session
> 
> Day 4
> Upper MR
> ...


Retarded weight on those chest supported rows man. Strong assed back.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 10, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> I need to find more. Been using Myo reps (cluster sets), Myo rep matches, and drop sets. Not much else.
> 
> Lay some on me.


Reverse 21s, 5s in the hole, muscle rounds, rest pause, forced reps, negatives.
I did 10full reps, with 5 partials.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Retarded weight on those chest supported rows man. Strong assed back.



Just realized those were DB’s. God bless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 12, 2022)

My expectations are high, you know what you are doing, so kick ass!


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 13, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> My expectations are high, you know what you are doing, so kick ass!


Thanks buddy.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 13, 2022)

Yesterdays workout 
Lower Load 
Belt squat 5ppsx6
Sissy hack 4ppsx9
FreeMotion seated leg curl pad on 7, seat on 3, 180x9
Adductor 7px9,3,3
Free motion Calf raise 280x7,260x8

Upper pump 
Reverse 21
Iron cross
Pec Dec
Crunches 
Cable curl 
Push down


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yesterdays workout
> Lower Load
> Belt squat 5ppsx6
> Sissy hack 4ppsx9
> ...


What is a sissy hack? I'm envisioning the way platz used to do them, real knee killers if I'm right.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 13, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> What is a sissy hack? I'm envisioning the way platz used to do them, real knee killers if I'm right.


Here’s a video of Justin Harris doing them.
I’ve got pretty bad knees but they don’t bother mine.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s a video of Justin Harris doing them.
> I’ve got pretty bad knees but they don’t bother mine.



Damn those are crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 13, 2022)

They blow my quads up so bad they feel like they’re gonna pull off the bone.
I’ve literally never had another movement hit them so effectively.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s a video of Justin Harris doing them.
> I’ve got pretty bad knees but they don’t bother mine.


ouch


Also, justin harris is always wearing the doofiest shoes


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 13, 2022)

How do you rate this leg workout? Scale of 1-10 1 being useless 10 being hardcore as fuck Branch trains legs

[YouTube]


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 13, 2022)

Reverse 21s?


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 20, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> How do you rate this leg workout? Scale of 1-10 1 being useless 10 being hardcore as fuck Branch trains legs
> 
> [YouTube]


😂 its Branch Warren I’m gonna go with 12.


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Oct 20, 2022)

Push A
Cable press 135psx12,4,4+20 sec static hold
Ped Dec widow maker 7px15
Paramount upright row 100x 11,4,5 20sh
Flex tri pd 90x6,3,2 20sh

Pull A
Dorsey flex row 240x10,5,3
Free motion pulldown 100ps x 11,4,5 20sh
Cybex pc 120x 9,3,5
Db hammer 60x12
Chest supported shrug rows 70x7


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Push A
> Cable press 135psx12,4,4+20 sec static hold
> Ped Dec widow maker 7px15
> Paramount upright row 100x 11,4,5 20sh
> ...


Welcome back


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 20, 2022)

Legs A

Adductor 8px9,4,2 30sh
Seated calf 110x15,6,2
Cybex hack 6ppsx 6+1
Cybex Sissy hack WM 2ppsx 15
Reverse hypers 10s, 50lbx6, 60x4 20 sh


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 20, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Welcome back


Thank you


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 20, 2022)

I'm glad you are back! I made sure to help drive the Humapro sales while you were gone!


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 23, 2022)

I appreciate everybody who followed along and hopefully this helped some people but I’m no longer going to continue with this log. The state of the forum is what it is but it’s no longer worth the time and effort.


----------



## PZT (Oct 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I appreciate everybody who followed along and hopefully this helped some people but I’m no longer going to continue with this log. The state of the forum is what it is but it’s no longer worth the time and effort.


Quitter


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 24, 2022)

Just cancelled my Humapro order.


----------

